# New Slipknot



## Lorcan Ward (May 16, 2019)

Here's a new Slipknot video, check it out.



I'm digging this one. The album is out early August.


----------



## coreysMonster (May 16, 2019)

This is a bit different for them, I like it. Also, I could swear I've seen the old lady actress before in some horror movie, but I can't put my finger on which one.

As a side note, Sid, as usual, has the coolest outfit / mask of the band.


----------



## Ralyks (May 16, 2019)

Dig it. Much better than All Out Life.

Looks like the new album is called “We Are Not Your Kind” and will be our August 9th. Sweet.


----------



## JK-PA (May 16, 2019)

I really want to like it, but I just can't get into Slipknot anymore.
Was already the same with .5 the gray chapter, I don't feel their newer material.


----------



## Kaura (May 16, 2019)

I gotta say the intro with the choir and the melody was pretty cringy but man, I gotta admit that they really captured the sound of the first two albums with the rest of the song. Carefully excited for the new album.


----------



## setsuna7 (May 16, 2019)

I like it. This is for radio airplay to promote the album prior to release. I'm sure there'll be more heavier stuffs on the album. Can't wait!!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 16, 2019)

I dig it a lot, and I'm curious who the ninth is. I like Craig's "mohawk," too. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I dig the melodic bits. I also really like the production this album and the grey chapter. Really wasn't a fan of the production on vol 3 and ahig. Not familiar with who produces them, but if it's the same folks, then they've definitely gone in a direction I like. 

Really love this song way more than all out life, which I felt was forgettable. Has me excited for the new album for sure.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 16, 2019)

It’s meh for me. Ever since Joey left I can’t stand the drums in Slipknot. It’s like Lars Ulrich sped up. 

Also Corey’s new mask looks like a damn condom


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 16, 2019)

Doing what they want, to each their own, but God damn that is a boring, forgettable song. 

And I agree, Corey looks ridiculous.


----------



## Triple7 (May 16, 2019)

Had some cool parts. That beginning was cringe worthy for sure. Doesn't make me to hyped for the new album though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 16, 2019)

Damn, the first Slipknot song I've liked since Iowa came out. The chorus is a little cringey lyric wise but other than that it was pretty good. I also like how Mick has basically kept the same mask ever since the beginning, I couldn't see him wearing any thing else.


----------



## Kaura (May 16, 2019)

I'm sure the new member is this guy. I mean, Slipknot would be stupid not to hire this talent.


----------



## jwade (May 17, 2019)

Loved the verse sections, didn’t care for the rest. Corey’s new mask is...not even vaguely good/scary/interesting.

The cloaked robes would be a cool look for the band in concert. All Portal-like.


----------



## RoRo56 (May 17, 2019)

Would nearly bet on the new guy being Clown's son. He's worked for the band before as a roadie and he's a drummer too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 17, 2019)

eh, it was alright. corey's new mask looks stupid, can't believe tom savini designed it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 17, 2019)

The slow middle riff section was cool but otherwise the song was bad radio metal. I can't think of solid song that Slipknot have put out since Iowa though, so I'm not disappointed. I stopped expecting anything of Slipknot years ago. 

Corey and Sid's new masks look downright goofy too. More silly than scary or cool.


----------



## wankerness (May 18, 2019)

Not a fan. That chorus sounded like it could have been copy-pasted from any number of bad nu-metal songs from the 00s, especially the stupid octaves on guitar. I like that there was a blastbeat in one part?


----------



## A-Branger (May 18, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> As a side note, Sid, as usual, has the coolest outfit / mask of the band.



what?! seriously?.... at first I though he wasnt even wearing a mask at all and going for the "you can barely see me under the cloth kind adeal, then I notice its a "human" kinda mask.... pertty boring, and doesnt really fits me with what Slipknot have been doing... same with Corey's mask







with that hair the extra clothes, bit coat, massive "scarf" kinda thing, he looks like the crazy pigeon old lady on a park during winter. Kinda trow their image out, specialy him being the frontman. Sid hides and runs around so at least hes not in your face that much,



RoRo56 said:


> Would nearly bet on the new guy being Clown's son. He's worked for the band before as a roadie and he's a drummer too.



that would be pretty awesome if true



KnightBrolaire said:


> eh, it was alright. corey's new mask looks stupid, can't believe tom savini designed it.



yup

and fuck that.. "design" the guy took a basketball facemask, made it full face, did it on bit more opaque color and call it a day.... and I would be pretty sure he also call it "art" and sold it to him for $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JK-PA (May 18, 2019)

Is it just me or does the Chris replacement look poorly photoshopped into the pic?


----------



## Mprinsje (May 18, 2019)

JK-PA said:


> Is it just me or does the Chris replacement look poorly photoshopped into the pic?


That's not just you, looks like that to me as well.

As for the song, I think it's pretty meh. Lame video. I do like that slow middle riff, sounds almost like crowbar for a few bars.


----------



## Jarmake (May 18, 2019)

Not a big fan of the song, although it's miles better than all out life was.

Corey looks like a fat hamster that was stung in the face by a bee when he sings and the mask flexes.


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 18, 2019)

I'm so confused who is who in this band, I know that the two guitar players are the same people and the singer too, but with the new masks which one is the singer?

also who is the guy that just got fired from the band? man I'm so confused! hahaha


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 18, 2019)

The chorus reminds me of this.


----------



## Triple-J (May 18, 2019)

While I'll wait to hear the album in full I feel that sometime around Vol3/AHiG Slipknot found a songwriting formula that they're determined to stick to and these tracks don't do much to change my mind.

Corey's new mask is kind of funny to me because he hired Tom Savini to create it and has spent months hyping it up online with videos/pics but the end result just looks like he stretched a condom over his head and poked some eye & mouth holes in it.






This is a great mask though, I love the detailing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 18, 2019)

Def getting some Vol 3 vibes from this song. Definitely a Slipknot song. 

Also god those masks are lazy. Plus the music video is goofy and inconsistent as fuck.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 19, 2019)

I wasn't digging either song so much until I listened to the live versions turned way up. Enjoyed it for what it is. Still holding out for a couple stoopid heavy songs. 

Angry Slipknot was the best Slipknot.


----------



## akinari (May 19, 2019)

I liked the last minute or so, but those stupid doot dat doot dat drumbeats they've always insisted on using so much have always bored me.


----------



## JK-PA (May 19, 2019)

akinari said:


> I liked the last minute or so, but those stupid doot dat doot dat drumbeats they've always insisted on using so much have always bored me.



They always used these beats for sure, but I feel that since Joey is not with them anymore, they use nothing else.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (May 19, 2019)

Triple-J said:


> While I'll wait to hear the album in full I feel that sometime around Vol3/AHiG Slipknot found a songwriting formula that they're determined to stick to and these tracks don't do much to change my mind.



God, I remember when Vol. 3 came out when I was in middle school (6th grade) and just being so underwhelmed by it. I might have listened to it three, maybe four more times before I ended up selling it to someone else. I listened to it again recently and the few songs I liked I still like and the ones I didn't I still don't. The last Slipknot song I honestly cared for was Dead Memories. And .5 I may have given one listen and that's it.

And then this song... even in middle school I'd have cringed at that chorus.


----------



## couverdure (May 20, 2019)

Everyone here's making it sound like it's Suicide Silence's teehee song, I'm not a Slipknot fan but the song is definitely a Slipknot song for sure.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 20, 2019)

JK-PA said:


> They always used these beats for sure, but I feel that since Joey is not with them anymore, they use nothing else.



So my statement still stands then? I feel better about what I said about weinburg(?) being sped up lars ulrich in Slipknot.


----------



## p0ke (May 20, 2019)

I'm not really a Slipknot fan but I thought Unsainted was pretty good.


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 20, 2019)

Meh. What a super forgettable song.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 20, 2019)

I really disliked the new song but then again after Vol.3 nothing connects with me, from the Slipknot camp. Nevertheless it is trending so +1 for metal I guess.


----------



## wankerness (May 20, 2019)

akinari said:


> I liked the last minute or so, but those stupid doot dat doot dat drumbeats they've always insisted on using so much have always bored me.



What are you talking about specifically? Like what time in the song?


----------



## jwoods986 (May 20, 2019)

They were supposed to play both songs on Kimmel but only Unsainted was aired. But the Kimmel performance for All Out Life is on youtube now, I just watched both songs, and All Out Life came across much better live than Unsainted, IMO.

Edit: where I stand on Slipknot - Vol3 is their best album front-to-back, they are not the same without Paul and Joey, and I haven't seen them live yet. That will be rectified on 9/1, bought my ticket during the TM/LiveNation sale at the beginning of this month - $20!


----------



## BusinessMan (May 20, 2019)

jwoods986 said:


> They were supposed to play both songs on Kimmel but only Unsainted was aired. But the Kimmel performance for All Out Life is on youtube now, I just watched both songs, and All Out Life came across much better live than Unsainted, IMO.
> 
> Edit: where I stand on Slipknot - Vol3 is their best album front-to-back, they are not the same without Paul and Joey, and I haven't seen them live yet. That will be rectified on 9/1, bought my ticket during the TM/LiveNation sale at the beginning of this month - $20!



I totally forgot about that $20 sale sonofabitch


----------



## RoRo56 (May 20, 2019)

Clown's daughter passed away over the last couple days. Poor guy has been through a lot the last few years. 

https://loudwire.com/gabrielle-crahan-slipknot-shawn-clown-crahan-death/


----------



## Lax (May 21, 2019)

Terrible news indeed !

I never listened to a full album after vol 3, but I got tickets for a july show from my wife  I can't say no to a nice present like that !

I preferred unsainted to the other single, but the overall feeling is pretty meh for me too...
Some things like drums feel weak and there is no surprise.

Sadly, I like my slipknot groovy + percussive + with a pinch of nu metal à la spit it out, the lars ulrich death metal with clean voice not so much.
(the jimmy kimmel unsainted's singing was close to be a sausage fest  )


----------



## ArtDecade (May 21, 2019)

New track just dropped - much better than the first one in the thread.


----------



## MikeH (May 21, 2019)

They really need to quit with that “heaviest thing since Iowa” bullshit that they’ve said for every album since Iowa. Back then, they were genuinely angry. Now, they’re cashing a check and coasting on formulaic songwriting.

Also, Corey’s mask is so fucking dumb.


----------



## sakeido (May 21, 2019)

I didn't expect people to be so mad that a gateway radio metal band sounds like a gateway radio metal band...? even at their heaviest and angriest, there was heavier and angrier. Vol.3 and Ashes of the Wake came out the same year

My takeaway is, fuck yeah this song has 12 million plays in 4 days. A metal band is bigger than most rock bands. It'll only take em 5 days to get as many views on YT as "This is America" got in 24 hours. Guitar ain't dead yet boys


----------



## BusinessMan (May 21, 2019)

MikeH said:


> They really need to quit with that “heaviest thing since Iowa” bullshit that they’ve said for every album since Iowa. Back then, they were genuinely angry. Now, they’re cashing a check and coasting on formulaic songwriting.
> 
> Also, Corey’s mask is so fucking dumb.



An interview I read this morning has a quote from Corey stating 
“It’s a mix between vol 3 and Iowa. It’s experimental and heavy” or something like that. So we’ve been had peeps


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2019)

sakeido said:


> I didn't expect people to be so mad that a gateway radio metal band sounds like a gateway radio metal band...? *even at their heaviest and angriest, there was heavier and angrier. *Vol.3 and Ashes of the Wake came out the same year
> 
> My takeaway is, fuck yeah this song has 12 million plays in 4 days. A metal band is bigger than most rock bands. It'll only take em 5 days to get as many views on YT as "This is America" got in 24 hours. Guitar ain't dead yet boys



I dunno. I remember being like HOLY F when I blind-bought Slipknot's S/T on release and spun up Sic and Eyeless. There really wasn't heavier that I can recall in radio-rock land at the time, they made Korn/Limp Bizkit/Static X etc sound like Nickelback. I mean, we were middle school/high school kids, of course it wasn't heavier than Cannibal Corpse or whatever metal was out there (that we'd never have heard without a weird older brother), but that was a pretty rough sound at the time. Iowa cranked it up a bit, too.


----------



## protest (May 21, 2019)

sakeido said:


> My takeaway is, fuck yeah this song has 12 million plays in 4 days. A metal band is bigger than most rock bands. It'll only take em 5 days to get as many views on YT as "This is America" got in 24 hours. Guitar ain't dead yet boys



I don't care what anyone says or how they feel about their music. They're the most important metal band of the last 20 years.


----------



## Vyn (May 21, 2019)

protest said:


> I don't care what anyone says or how they feel about their music. They're the most important metal band of the last 20 years.



This, so much this. They were really one of the last bands to get big, like stadium big. Can't really think of a metal act that's done that since.


----------



## Ralyks (May 21, 2019)

I stand by becoming a Slipknot fan once Vol 3 came and loved everything after. I honestly didn't like s/t or Iowa at the time and really didn't come around to them until sometime between All Hope Is Gone and Gray Chapter.

So yeah, I get bother by them saying things like "This sounds like the guys that wrote Iowa grew up".


----------



## MetalHex (May 21, 2019)

Im just waiting to hear the heavieat songs yet since is supposed to be "heavy". All out life is no heavier than any song from .5


----------



## Dwellingers (May 22, 2019)

Diggin this song - dont care if its S/T og .5-ish material. It will probably grow on me either way. Slipknot is an important and big act - they will get flagged for everything the do - as this thread clearly shows.

Edit: fat fingers.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 22, 2019)

sakeido said:


> I didn't expect people to be so mad that a gateway radio metal band sounds like a gateway radio metal band...? even at their heaviest and angriest, there was heavier and angrier.



Heavier? Depending on your criteria, yeah there were heavier. But angrier? I don't think I've heard anything angrier than Slipknot in their self titled and Iowa era, except maybe Mastodon's Remission.

Slipknot's huge commercial success in their early career was due to their anger. Their honesty and aggression combined with incredibly memorable and catchy songs made them pretty special.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 22, 2019)

ehh hopefully they'll have some bangers on the new album.
I'm stoked that i'm going to see them with gojira and behemoth this summer. Slipknot always puts on a hell of a live show


----------



## sakeido (May 22, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ehh hopefully they'll have some bangers on the new album.
> I'm stoked that i'm going to see them with gojira and behemoth this summer. Slipknot always puts on a hell of a live show



jesus fuckin christ bud, good lookin out 

I had no idea they were all on tour together and they are playing Toronto when I'm out there anyways. That is an insanely good bill... except for fuckin Volbeat lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 22, 2019)

sakeido said:


> jesus fuckin christ bud, good lookin out
> 
> I had no idea they were all on tour together and they are playing Toronto when I'm out there anyways. That is an insanely good bill... except for fuckin Volbeat lmao


yeah, as soon as I heard about the lineup I bought tickets. 
Volbeat is basically the danish version of 5fdp lol


----------



## sakeido (May 22, 2019)

I saw Volbeat when they played with Killswitch back in 2016 and man, they were terrible. I have no idea how they keep getting all these prime supporting act bills when they only ever wrote one song and just repeat it for the whole duration of their set 

Got my tickets for Toronto though, and the $$$ flights to get to and from. Gonna be a gooder, can't wait to hear Unsainted live


----------



## protest (May 22, 2019)

Also I can't hate on Corey's mask because from far away I just see Heath Ledger's Joker without the scars.


----------



## Dwellingers (May 23, 2019)

Volbeat sucks donkey dick - sooo terrible!


----------



## wankerness (May 23, 2019)

What is this "angry" variable and how is it defined? Why is Slipknot "the angriest"? Or is this going to be like my last question and get ignored 

If we're going with angriest I'd think it would be something more like, Ani Difranco.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 23, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Heavier? Depending on your criteria, yeah there were heavier. But angrier? I don't think I've heard anything angrier than Slipknot in their self titled and Iowa era, except maybe Mastodon's Remission.
> 
> Slipknot's huge commercial success in their early career was due to their anger. Their honesty and aggression combined with incredibly memorable and catchy songs made them pretty special.



I could note 2 things Iowa and the s/t had that mostly none of them since replicated: production and emotion. Production is easy. They have warmed their recording tone and use a lot less gain. Everything is cleaner/tighter, which has pros and cons. Overall nothing bad about it, but I preferred the loose canon, high gain roar from the older material. Switching amps has something to do with it, I know what makes/models they've used for years, but also how they are dialing them in and how it's being recorded and produced. I'd love to hear some of their last 3 records re-amped with Uberschalls with different settings/boosts. 

The emotion on the first two records, to me, had a major sense of urgency and pissed-off flavor they've not had in general, since then. Outside of a few tracks or moments in those tracks, you don't hear it as much since Iowa. Also, lyrical content was a bit more disgusting song to song than a lot of their later material. Not saying one is better than the other, that's just the difference I'm picking up. I'd rather the dirtier, hairy, dry and thick tone they used to have to they've been using since.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 23, 2019)

The comment about "heavier and angrier" is subjective. Back in the S/T-Iowa days for example they were a different sounding band than they are today. They've changed, gotten older, matured and most importantly have kicked drugs and have solid relationships for the most part. Corey isn't the angry kid in his 20's anymore. There will always be heavier bands but find me one that's heavier and can consistently sell out arenas and stadiums, show up on Kimmel and keep heavy metal relevant to radio play. Love them or hate them, like the guy above said, they are possibly the single most important metal band of the last 20 years.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 23, 2019)

Slowing down and getting predictable isn't a sign of maturity, its a sign of complacency.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 23, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Slowing down and getting predictable isn't a sign of maturity, its a sign of complacency.



You ever think that they make the music they make because that's what they like and don't worry about what the social media and internet critics think? Seems to be working for them from my viewpoint.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 23, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> You ever think that they make the music they make because that's what they like and don't worry about what the social media and internet critics think? Seems to be working for them from my viewpoint.


I'm sure they are, I don't really care either. The whole "yeah they're boring now because they've MATURED" thing is really annoying. They should have done what they said they were gonna do and kill Slipknot when it wasn't the original members and all the same level of vigor was gone, IMO. But I haven't really enjoyed anything since like half of Vol. 3, so my opinion doesn't matter, either. I'll be surprised if there is ever another band as big as them that is even close to as aggressive, but not because there aren't bands that are as good, but because the entire musical landscape is different and there will be very few bands in general that are gonna put up "arena numbers" going forward.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 23, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> I'm sure they are, I don't really care either. The whole "yeah they're boring now because they've MATURED" thing is really annoying. They should have done what they said they were gonna do and kill Slipknot when it wasn't the original members and all the same level of vigor was gone, IMO. But I haven't really enjoyed anything since like half of Vol. 3, so my opinion doesn't matter, either. I'll be surprised if there is ever another band as big as them that is even close to as aggressive, but not because there aren't bands that are as good, but because the entire musical landscape is different and there will be very few bands in general that are gonna put up "arena numbers" going forward.



I can agree with most of that. I think it obviously comes down to matter of taste saying they are "boring" now, sure the song structures have simplified over the years. I will be the first to admit that sometimes I miss the aggressiveness and insanity of the first 2 albums but I've just had to accept this is the path they chose and still very much enjoy it.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 23, 2019)

Without the OTT aggro it makes the lyrics cringey AF, for me, lol. They were cringey before, but with the Stoneknot vibes, it just comes off as disingenuous to me.


----------



## Sammy J (May 24, 2019)

Man, Slipknot were the gateway band for me back in the day. I remember hearing that S/T album for the first time back in 1999 and being blown away - the raw aggression, the imagery, the catchy songwriting, Corey's intensity...there wasn't really anything like them back in the day. 

Iowa will probably always be one of my favourite albums, it's just back to back bangers the whole way through. Some seriously underrated tunes on there like 'Metabolic', 'Skin Ticket', 'Gently', 'Everything Ends' amongst the better known and loved tracks.

Say this for Slipknot - they know how to write a catchy, radio friendly metal track. People will hate on them - and I get it - but they are masters of a hooky chorus and catchy beat, even if their songs feel like they're becoming a lot more formulaic as they get older.

The anger does feel more disingenuous these days, but that's to be expected when you go from angsty, alchol and drug fuelled young guys to father's, adults and millionaires. There just isn't as much to be angry about anymore.

Having said that, I'd love for them to be right on saying WANYK will be a mix of Iowa and Vol 3. Certainly not expecting Iowa levels of heavy, Corey's voice isn't up to it anymore, but could see some of the weirder elements of Iowa interplayed with the catchiness of Vol 3 - which is probably a safe space for them to operate in these days.

Would be nice if Weinberg can up the complexity of his drumming though. I feel like Jordison's skills behind the kit have been sorely missed in .5 and probably this album, but i'll wait to judge too harshly.


----------



## luciformheart (May 24, 2019)

The two new songs were a lot more enjoyable when I saw videos of them being played live. I don't really expect them to make the same album again, they're a different band with different members in a different time now. 

I got into them right around the time I started to play guitar more seriously. They're always going to have that teenage nostalgia for me.


----------



## A-Branger (May 24, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Slipknot's huge commercial success in their early career was due to their anger. Their honesty and aggression combined with *incredibly memorable and catchy songs *made them pretty special.


YUP bingo!!!



Sammy J said:


> Say this for Slipknot - they know how to write a catchy, radio friendly metal track. People will hate on them - and I get it - but they are masters of a hooky chorus and catchy beat, even if their songs feel like they're becoming a lot more formulaic as they get older.


^^^ YUP

this is the things a lot of bands ignore becuase being "catchy" is lame and pop and "we arent sellouts".... who cares, sell the F out of yourself, go and pay them bills, once you have laydown your ground then you can become experimental and arty.

Slipknot became famous (at least in my country/ my perspective) same way lots of band did back in the day...... MTV..... you have no idea how influential MTV was back in the day when they used to actualy play music.... Korn, Limpbizkit, fucking Paparoach are who they are (or were) thanks to MTV, Linkinpark owes fucking LOTS(if not everything) to it.... I still remember the first day they played their first single "up next a really cool new band....blah blah, hype up the bad...." aaand they didnt stop paying the video for the next weeks every single day, next minute every radio station was playing the song too, next next minute Linking Park is huge.

Slipknot at that point.... fucking Wait and Bleed.... their most catchy song out of their first album, bam! perfect hook and radio friendly song for people go "who are this guys" then you bought the CD and and train hitted you in the head.

dont get me wrong, they got were they are due to hard work, stage pressence, art/concept, music, luck, ect ect.... but without MTV, radio they would have stayed as one of those "famous" bands you know they are there, but you hear nothing more of them, a festival warrior band, underground favourite. But without those catchy songs they would never have reached the enxt level of fame, the popular big masses ones

Wait and Bleed, Left Behind, Duality, Before I Forget, Psychosocial...... all catchy pop/radio friendly songs, things that are cool for us, but that are the right of "heavy" for normal regular folks out there, you know the kind "oh yeah I listen to heavy stuff too, I like slipknot... blah blah"..... we might like more some of their actually heavy stuff, but for the general masses, these kind of songs are a must if you want to get that big.

And I have said ti before, but for me a good "heavy" metal song is one that you can bang your head to it. If you cant due that (fucking blast beats) then the song is not "heavy", and Slipknot knows how to do that..... All out of Life is the perfect example of their formula and their perfect blend of heavy and commercial "heavy"


----------



## protest (May 24, 2019)

wankerness said:


> What is this "angry" variable and how is it defined? Why is Slipknot "the angriest"? Or is this going to be like my last question and get ignored
> 
> If we're going with angriest I'd think it would be something more like, Ani Difranco.



It's the vocals. Whether his vocals on the self titled are technically "good" or not is irrelevant, you turn on Eyeless and you say holy shit this dude is a maniac. 

To me, that level of emotion is the biggest thing that's missing from modern metal. The music is way more technical now, light years beyond Slipknot's S/T without question but the majority of it just doesn't stick because it doesn't convey enough emotion.


----------



## A-Branger (May 25, 2019)

I also jsut like that the new songs of this new album (so far) they have the DJ and samples more present in it. Same with the extra percusion.

Thats something they lost after their first album. That S/T album you could hear what everyone was doing, you could hear 9 guys doing stuff. Fuck even the bass was there clear on the mix. The next few albums they became something more of a 4 piece band (as majority of the guitar is double up, same stuff)


----------



## p0ke (May 27, 2019)

I'm liking Unsainted more and more each time I hear it. I particularly like the drumming - the accenting on the main riff just grooves really nicely. I don't know if it's the actual drummer or the extra percussion guys doing it, but anyway.


----------



## RoRo56 (May 27, 2019)

protest said:


> It's the vocals. Whether his vocals on the self titled are technically "good" or not is irrelevant, you turn on Eyeless and you say holy shit this dude is a maniac.
> 
> To me, that level of emotion is the biggest thing that's missing from modern metal. The music is way more technical now, light years beyond Slipknot's S/T without question but the majority of it just doesn't stick because it doesn't convey enough emotion.



When I listen to the first 2 albums, you can feel a rawness and hatred in Corey's voice and you'd believe every word he says. The problem is he can never replicate who he was, or where he was at as a person at that time. I always like to think of a record as capturing a band as they are at a moment in time and simply put they're different people now than they were back then.


----------



## Mayhew (May 27, 2019)

We are not the kids we used to be, stop wishing for yesterday- Alexisonfire


----------



## Chris Bowsman (May 27, 2019)

I've loved Slipknot since my introduction to them in '99. I'd heard a little, liked it well enough, then saw them on a bill with Amen, Orange 9mm, Machine Head, and Coal Chamber. Slipknot played right in the middle, but later in the tour ended up getting flip-flopped with Machine Head.

The entire show, Craig was stage diving and crowd surfing while a tech hit the sample buttons. I was standing in front of Mick & Clown. In the wave of nu-metal, Mick standing there with a Jackson King V crouched down like it was 1987 was pretty cool. Clown kept point at someone up front and flipping him off.


----------



## akinari (May 30, 2019)

wankerness said:


> What are you talking about specifically? Like what time in the song?



Like literally the last minute and a half from the harmony riff. The chorus was pretty bad though.


----------



## Ralyks (May 30, 2019)

Seeing as it's going around that he blew a testicle while screaming (.... How?), That might explain why Corey doesn't scream like he use to.


----------



## wankerness (May 30, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Seeing as it's going around that he blew a testicle while screaming (.... How?), That might explain why Corey doesn't scream like he use to.



Bs. Biology doesn’t work that way. Maybe veins in his eyeballs!


----------



## Jarmake (May 30, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Seeing as it's going around that he blew a testicle while screaming (.... How?), That might explain why Corey doesn't scream like he use to.



Now that's the funniest bs I've heard in a long long time!


----------



## Ralyks (May 30, 2019)

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/sl...-he-blew-out-his-left-testicle-while-singing/

Just going by what the man said.


----------



## brector (May 30, 2019)

Jarmake said:


> Now that's the funniest bs I've heard in a long long time!


Dude's got ball


----------



## Frostbite (May 30, 2019)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3298203/

It's actually very possible


----------



## Kaura (May 30, 2019)

Maybe they were recording an acoustic ballad because I don't know about you guys but I like to sit cross-legged and I can't even count the times I've managed to crush my balls.


----------



## Jarmake (May 31, 2019)

I don't believe it happened because he was singing at the time, though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2019)

Idk where else to post this but:

Jim Root has an ugly-as-fuck Fender Meteora
Is getting a new sig from Fender possibly? (Not a Meteora)
Possible EMG sig pickups

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuM4zTZnCvUhOBx29REWqenVgYZuFa09LSewAE0/?igshid=1i4p86wqbwlg6


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 6, 2019)

http://www.metalsucks.net/2019/06/0...-their-rock-am-ring-performance-this-weekend/

When did Matt Heafy join the band? Matt would like to know as well.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk where else to post this but:
> 
> Jim Root has an ugly-as-fuck Fender Meteora
> Is getting a new sig from Fender possibly? (Not a Meteora)
> ...



shows as his instagram is private, so you need to folow in order to see the pics.... wtf? I get it if i was a personal account for close friends, but a public one with 450k followers? whats the point?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> shows as his instagram is private, so you need to folow in order to see the pics.... wtf? I get it if i was a personal account for close friends, but a public one with 450k followers? whats the point?



Whoops, forgot you gotta be a follower. 

Yeah basically it's an open-coil EMG Tele set in the Meteora, and an open-coil zebra EMG Retro Active set in his black Tele, which has a black pickguard.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 9, 2019)

I dont mind the meteora at all. With the right set of specs/colors its a killer design, and a good shape for him. Remember seeing a video he played one blind folded and he loved, so no surprise they gave him a sig. New guitar shape, so new sig artist to carry the flag I suppose

much much much preffer he has a meteora than a jazzmaster


----------



## Axe Cop (Jun 9, 2019)

I too was a huge fan of their self-titled. It was released as I was graduating high school, a pivotal part of music in my life. I'd never heard anything like it. The first show of theirs I went to was a club that held like 300 people that my band used to play at and they barely fit on the fucking stage. I was blown away by their energy. 

I really hated the clean vocal radio version of Wait and Bleed. I knew from the beginning there was no way Cory could keep those vocals up, but the vox on the first album are fucking incredible. That whole album is basically an audio horror movie.

I haven't really been a huge fan of anything they have done after that album. I've seen them live several times and they do put on a hell of a show even though I think Cory does tend to get lazy with the vox.

In regards to the new song, I think it's very well produced. I wasn't a big fan of it the first time I listened to it but it grew on my pretty fast.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 9, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> shows as his instagram is private, so you need to folow in order to see the pics.... wtf? I get it if i was a personal account for close friends, but a public one with 450k followers? whats the point?



IG is mostly spam, bots and follow/unfollow accounts so having it private reduces that a lot. With the reach 450k has he would just have “check out my band, product etc” comments every time he posted anything knew. It also means whatever percentage reach he has is actually seen by fans and not just bot run accounts. It really is an awful app and only pushes those practices more every update.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> I dont mind the meteora at all. With the right set of specs/colors its a killer design, and a good shape for him. Remember seeing a video he played one blind folded and he loved, so no surprise they gave him a sig. New guitar shape, so new sig artist to carry the flag I suppose
> 
> much much much preffer he has a meteora than a jazzmaster



He said the new sig won't be a Meteora.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyone else check out the rock am ring live stream? I watched, sounded ok. It sounds like Weinberg(?) is constantly trying to rush through the songs. It sounded like he sped up halfway through before I forget.

He needs to slow down that’s for sure.


----------



## Acme (Jun 10, 2019)

I watched it and had sort of the same impression. Maybe because of the same reason, the new kegman and Weinberg don't seem to be in perfect sync. Not a big deal, but they could be tighter just by a tiny bit.


----------



## lewis (Jun 10, 2019)

Vol 3 was the last time they nailed a blend of heavy/weird but also with a enough of a hint on mainstream to blow up in success (radio/Festival/huge tours).

Since, its been downhill. He (Corey) has turned slipknot into what Stone Sour was on the first 2 albums, but with masks - i.e a rock band


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 10, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, forgot you gotta be a follower.
> 
> Yeah basically it's an open-coil EMG Tele set in the Meteora, and an open-coil zebra EMG Retro Active set in his black Tele, which has a black pickguard.



In replies to comments on his IG he has pretty much confirmed that there's an EMG sig set coming up


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 10, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk where else to post this but:
> 
> Jim Root has an ugly-as-fuck Fender Meteora
> Is getting a new sig from Fender possibly? (Not a Meteora)
> ...


I love the Meteora, I hope that if Jim gonna release a new Sig, it would be the Meteora!!


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 10, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> IG is mostly spam, bots and follow/unfollow accounts so having it private reduces that a lot. With the reach 450k has he would just have “check out my band, product etc” comments every time he posted anything knew. It also means whatever percentage reach he has is actually seen by fans and not just bot run accounts. It really is an awful app and only pushes those practices more every update.


I get your point. I hate when a fucking random comes and decides to like my last 5 photos and "follow me", as a click bait tactic, yeah suuuuuuuure Im gonna follow you back "bro", and suuuuuuuuuuuuuure you are not gonna stop following me after a couple of days......., cant believe people out there still fall for that. Also the random ultra generic copy/paste comment in a photo. Those are fun

but again, those bots would still follow you. HE would ahve to then (or an employee who knows) to manually check every single follow request. Yes, you would stop bots finding your pics at random, but still.

at least with that big of a name, he can actually do that. Stupid is when its a small/starting/who? artist who decides to make an account private, like good luck reaching out to people that way and showing your art/product/yourself to the world



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He said the new sig won't be a Meteora.



boooooooooooo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> I love the Meteora, I hope that if Jim gonna release a new Sig, it would be the Meteora!!



He said it won't be. I know last year he teased another Jazzmaster. But he's been teasing new sigs for awhile now. 

And yeah, he seems to love the new Retro actives. So it looks like it'll be based on those..


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 10, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He said it won't be. I know last year he teased another Jazzmaster. But he's been teasing new sigs for awhile now.
> 
> And yeah, he seems to love the new Retro actives. So it looks like it'll be based on those..


All can see of Jim in my Insta feed is Jim showing off his new girl, not much guitars, I don't really stalk his profile that much, but I am intrigued by his Retro-Active set/signature.


----------



## GeckoNox (Jun 10, 2019)

Anyone catch the live stream from Rock AM ring last night? I was pretty impressed overall, they still put on one hell of a show. 

Chris' replacement seems a lot younger than the rest of them, judging from the way he moves. Got me half convinced it could be clowns son after all....


----------



## Kaura (Jun 10, 2019)

Wait, EMG does non-covered pickups these days? For a second I got excited that he has switched to using passive pickups.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 10, 2019)

GeckoNox said:


> Anyone catch the live stream from Rock AM ring last night? I was pretty impressed overall, they still put on one hell of a show.
> 
> Chris' replacement seems a lot younger than the rest of them, judging from the way he moves. Got me half convinced it could be clowns son after all....



Its not Clowns kid. He had his kids come out on stage after the show in Germany yesterday, unless that dude cleaned up and changed hella fast, haha.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 10, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> All can see of Jim in my Insta feed is Jim showing off his new girl, not much guitars, I don't really stalk his profile that much, but I am intrigued by his Retro-Active set/signature.


He went through a phase awhile back where he was showing gear stuff but that has dwindled to very little and its just him and his lady, haha


----------



## jwoods986 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm not on IG, and you guys mentioned his new lady, so I guess Jim and Christina Scabbia aren't together anymore?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 11, 2019)

Still a better mask than Cory's new one :


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 11, 2019)

I read today that Corey has said on Instagram because "soooooo many people are bothered by it". What a chump, classic denial, so self-centred he doesn't realise he looks like a mug.

"Hey dude, you look like an idiot with a condom on your head!" 

"Man, people are soooooo bothered by this, they just can't take it, man I'm totally freaking people out lol!"


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 12, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I read today that Corey has said on Instagram because "soooooo many people are bothered by it". What a chump, classic denial, so self-centred he doesn't realise he looks like a mug.
> 
> "Hey dude, you look like an idiot with a condom on your head!"
> 
> "Man, people are soooooo bothered by this, they just can't take it, man I'm totally freaking people out lol!"


He thinks he looks creepy but it really just looks like a crappy Halloween mask from one of those pop-up stores. Good thing he went through all the trouble of having it custom made.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 12, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> He thinks he looks creepy but it really just looks like a crappy Halloween mask from one of those pop-up stores. Good thing he went through all the trouble of having it custom made.



What is it with musicians not being able to just admit a thing they did isn't a very good idea? Almost always they fight back with the "People just don't understand and therefore it's artistic and good" arguments. Or going the Suicide Silence route of belittling their fans and calling them names and stuff. 

Why do they need to react to these things in any other way but the reasonable "yeah just let people have their opinion, that's cool". Would also make them seem like much better people IMO.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 12, 2019)

Mprinsje said:


> What is it with musicians not being able to just admit a thing they did isn't a very good idea? Almost always they fight back with the "People just don't understand and therefore it's artistic and good" arguments. Or going the Suicide Silence route of belittling their fans and calling them names and stuff.
> 
> Why do they need to react to these things in any other way but the reasonable "yeah just let people have their opinion, that's cool". Would also make them seem like much better people IMO.


It probably could work both ways, as far as fans just shutting up about minor stuff that bothers them, but ultimately he isn't in the position he's in without the approval of "the people" so maybe learn from the criticism?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 12, 2019)

It's a little ironic that the attitude that helps get you success ("I'm doing this, fuck you") is the opposite of what keeps you successful ("We got here, and you're a part of that"). 

Of course, the truth is that it's always "We're doing this together", sometimes with a bit of "and fuck those other people!", but when you forget who's 'us' and who's 'them', then it's just all about you. And that's when you fall.


----------



## brector (Jun 12, 2019)

Mprinsje said:


> What is it with musicians not being able to just admit a thing they did isn't a very good idea? Almost always they fight back with the "People just don't understand and therefore it's artistic and good" arguments. Or going the Suicide Silence route of belittling their fans and calling them names and stuff.
> 
> Why do they need to react to these things in any other way but the reasonable "yeah just let people have their opinion, that's cool". Would also make them seem like much better people IMO.



I would assume it's their ego


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 12, 2019)

I think the lambasting over Corey's mask wouldn't have been as bad had he not hyped up the fact that it was made by Tom Savini (who did the SFX for The Walking Dead, Night of the Living Dead and tons of other horror). Definitely doesn't help that it's basically a cheap looking opaque face mask.


----------



## j3ps3 (Jun 13, 2019)

What a shit ton of bitching over one friggin mask haha.



GunpointMetal said:


> He thinks he looks creepy but it really just looks like a crappy Halloween mask from one of those pop-up stores. Good thing he went through all the trouble of having it custom made.



Isn't that literally what the self-titled era masks were? What's the problem now? 'Cause it's custom and it's not cool enough?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 13, 2019)

j3ps3 said:


> What a shit ton of bitching over one friggin mask haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that literally what the self-titled era masks were? What's the problem now? 'Cause it's custom and it's not cool enough?


I don't care either way. The schtick was only cool to me when I was a kid anyways. It seems odd to have a special FX master make you a mask that looks likes a dirty face condom, though. The best part of the whole situation is him acting like he's some sort of pop villian because some of the internet complained about his mask.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 13, 2019)

I think it's funny that the mask is bad, that he's proud of it, that people think it sucks, that he thinks that people thinking it sucks means they're mad, and that people are mad about him thinking they are mad instead of that they think it sucks. Endless chain of hilarity!


----------



## lewis (Jun 13, 2019)

I mean hahahahahahah


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 13, 2019)

That collar isn't helping anything either, lol! Do they have some new Ghost knock-off look going on?


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 14, 2019)

I think its awesome. Nobody's up KISS' ass regarding their stage-outfit. #promasksandproshowmanship


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2019)

I'll be sure to report on the quality of the masks from an in person inspection when I see them in August


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 14, 2019)

Loudwire posted a video where a kid shared his thoughts on the mask. The kid had to wear a "transparent facial orthosis," which is some sort of mask that burn victims wear to sort of help even out the scar tissue as it heals.

Say what you want about the mask, but I don't hate it. (I also enjoy the memes, but I also support artists doing what they like.) I can definitely see the symbolism or whatever behind it. Kinda cool, actually. Certainly a lot less silly if you see people with them who need them. Though it is still strange that they had Tom Savini design it. Deeper/obscure meaning or not, it's still simple and doesn't exactly warrant the talents of an FX artist who is known to to such intricate/detailed work. To each their own, though, and I couldn't care too much less since it's a music-first kinda deal for me. (and I really like what I've heard so far.


----------



## fps (Jun 14, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Loudwire posted a video where a kid shared his thoughts on the mask. The kid had to wear a "transparent facial orthosis," which is some sort of mask that burn victims wear to sort of help even out the scar tissue as it heals.
> 
> Say what you want about the mask, but I don't hate it. (I also enjoy the memes, but I also support artists doing what they like.) I can definitely see the symbolism or whatever behind it. Kinda cool, actually. Certainly a lot less silly if you see people with them who need them. Though it is still strange that they had Tom Savini design it. Deeper/obscure meaning or not, it's still simple and doesn't exactly warrant the talents of an FX artist who is known to to such intricate/detailed work. To each their own, though, and I couldn't care too much less since it's a music-first kinda deal for me. (and I really like what I've heard so far.



I think Savini and Taylor have created something, and there are people who haven't really engaged with or understood it who have made themselves look very silly here. I don't know that Corey wants some detailed intricate thing, it's more about character creation - it's not meant to become a GWAR style effect. Of course for most the Vol 3 mask was the best but recreating that wouldn't be pushing the art forward.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 14, 2019)

it is disappointing becuase all of them keep their mask to a general theme(except for Sid in this last album too, thats another topic), and their mask evolve over albums. His mask originally came from a crash test dummy mask he put his own drealocks out, then when that one broke appart came blah(dont remember the name exactly where it came from), but it always held up to it, up to All Hope is Gone. Then the gray chapter came in and he basically trow away that theme and did a new thing. I wasnt a fan of his mask there, but at least it looked fine with his overall clothes. At least he looked like a crazy angry thing

Now this new one doesnt fit anything previously done. It looks like a basketball face protective mask thing (or a burn victim thing mentioned before here), and the fact a "big name VFX artist" created it pisses me off more. He went down the quick way, give him whatever and called it "art". BTW all the other guys were made by VFX artixt too, few instagram accounts you can see them working on them...... but its the "art" part that I hate the most, I dont care if it has some kind of deaaaaap menifull twisted something something hiden meaning... it still looks like crap and to call it "art" is just a cheap excuse.

The problem is not the "mask" alone (kinda, as it is crap).... but it is in the context of his clothes and overall looks. Starting from the fact that the mask doesnt quite cover his face in a nice matter, so it bends outwards making him look like a fat hamster, but also It is the paint behind, the big stupid "scarff" or neck thing that "oooh look how cool it looks when it covers half your face for a photoshoot... but not live as you need to sing".... it is the big winter "homeless" jacket, it is the gloves, it is the old lady's hair..... all that combined is what (for me) it makes him look like the crazy pigeon lady of central park of home alone

you put this mask with short hair and wearing their traditional jumpsuits and he would looks fine. Made the mask a solid color like Mick's or Jim's and it would be perfect and most of us wouldnt care much, it would be "Slipknot"


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2019)

Lots of guys digging waaaaay too deep into someone's mask that they wear while performing some music rather than the music and I find it hilarious.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 15, 2019)

with only two songs so far, theres not much to talk about yet, and when the masks (and looks/visuals) is half of what makes them "Slipknot" then yes, we are going to talk about their masks. Do I care about what the guys from Disturbed wear on their shows? not at all (or any other band), btu Slipknot being Slipknot, this is part of their band and what makes them "them" so yeah I would say their mask are as important as their music

do Im going to stop listening to them because a stupid mask?.... nope.... do Im gonna rant about a stupid mask?...yup....do I have something better to do?.....nope...  

welcome to the internet


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m not a huge fan of the new mask, but I’m even less of a fan of how many years have passed, and there’s not a huge difference in the music. What I mean is that when Slipknot started, they were a scary, intimidating, odd band with music to match. In the years since, music in general has evolved even further, so being scary, intimidating, and odd isn’t the same as before. So they’re shooting for the same thing in terms of looks, but the music sounds pretty tame, comparatively speaking. In other words, when I first saw and hear them, I thought, “holy shit, this is a band of serial killers playing music I’ve never heard before.” Now I see them and see this serial killer look, but the music isn’t that much different. But loads of other bands are doing music that is heavier and darker and weirder than them. Other bands have dealt with adapting to this in different ways, like Kiss going unmasked, Ozzy moving into a paternal role, Metallica doing stuff with the symphony, etc. I guess I just wish Slipknot would either change their music to push it into a more innovative direction, or alter their stage persona to not just be yet another expected evolution.


----------



## fps (Jun 15, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I’m not a huge fan of the new mask, but I’m even less of a fan of how many years have passed, and there’s not a huge difference in the music. What I mean is that when Slipknot started, they were a scary, intimidating, odd band with music to match. In the years since, music in general has evolved even further, so being scary, intimidating, and odd isn’t the same as before. So they’re shooting for the same thing in terms of looks, but the music sounds pretty tame, comparatively speaking. In other words, when I first saw and hear them, I thought, “holy shit, this is a band of serial killers playing music I’ve never heard before.” Now I see them and see this serial killer look, but the music isn’t that much different. But loads of other bands are doing music that is heavier and darker and weirder than them. Other bands have dealt with adapting to this in different ways, like Kiss going unmasked, Ozzy moving into a paternal role, Metallica doing stuff with the symphony, etc. I guess I just wish Slipknot would either change their music to push it into a more innovative direction, or alter their stage persona to not just be yet another expected evolution.



I have some sympathy for this, but at the same time, they're Slipknot, and their style was the thing which you believe pushed the envelope. That doesn't mean it's then their vision to push that envelope further - they create the music they wish to make, in the style they wish to make, and continue to do so. It's not their job, or at least it's not part of what they consider their artistic preference, to then change their style in some kind of heaviness arms race.

And that's fine. There are much *heavier* bands than Slipknot, but very few who have a bigger impact in terms of atmosphere and mood for a very large number of people. I also believe they weakened their sound around AHIG but pushed themselves further creatively on Gray Chapter. They continue to do what they do, within their own area. 

You say they are not being innovative, but quite simply you've heard an awful lot more music by now, and you've heard several Slipknot records by now, so that's why you believe this. If Slipknot tried to sound like a completely different band, not only would that betray the band's vision, but they would probably, in fact 99% certainly, end up sounding like some other band which already exists. What's the point?


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 15, 2019)

I still think Corey looks like a hamster that was stung by a bee... Don't care what's the idea behind it or who is the creator.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 15, 2019)

I will say that the live versions of the two songs have been better than the official music videos.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 15, 2019)

It's all complete shite. Slipknot lost it before their main songwriters died/were fired and it's been downhill since then. Seen them four times (the first in 2000, last being in 2005) and the Slipknot of 2019 sounds like complete garbage. Fuck em. I liked them 20 years ago, ha


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 15, 2019)

fps said:


> I have some sympathy for this, but at the same time, they're Slipknot, and their style was the thing which you believe pushed the envelope. That doesn't mean it's then their vision to push that envelope further - they create the music they wish to make, in the style they wish to make, and continue to do so. It's not their job, or at least it's not part of what they consider their artistic preference, to then change their style in some kind of heaviness arms race.
> 
> And that's fine. There are much *heavier* bands than Slipknot, but very few who have a bigger impact in terms of atmosphere and mood for a very large number of people. I also believe they weakened their sound around AHIG but pushed themselves further creatively on Gray Chapter. They continue to do what they do, within their own area.
> 
> You say they are not being innovative, but quite simply you've heard an awful lot more music by now, and you've heard several Slipknot records by now, so that's why you believe this. If Slipknot tried to sound like a completely different band, not only would that betray the band's vision, but they would probably, in fact 99% certainly, end up sounding like some other band which already exists. What's the point?



Well, that's true. I can't say I'd do it any differently, but at some point they'll have to figure out how to not seem like a band that's locked into a "schtick" from their debut. Most of us look forward to the new masks with each album, and maybe it would be cool to see them have something else that develops new with each album. Even if it were just new percussion instruments, or something. It's almost like what people say about Ghost. And, Ghost might be in the same camp if 20 years from now they're still sounding like Ghost of today, and are on P.E. 20, or something.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 16, 2019)

I dunno, they don't give me remotely the same vibe as before. ST and Iowa they gave off the serial killer vibe. Looking like prison escapee Frankenstein monsters held together with duct tape and bad stitching. Vol 3 and on, things were way more polished and "classier." Button up shirts and not the typical jumpsuit thing. I think their image has matured just as much as their music, as much as you can say that about a band of mostly 40-50 somethings dressed up in bondage hoods and clown masks.

I dunno, their image isn't super important to me. I like the vast majority of their catalog, different albums for different reasons. They could ditch the masks/schtick and I'd still support them, but if they started writing uninspired music just because that's what fans wanted, I wouldn't. 

I'm personally quite content with the band as it is. I dig the aesthetics/stage show, and I loved the gray chapter. Unsainted is one of my current favorite songs, and it makes me excited for the full album. 

As for art, it's all subjective. You can say deeper meaning is irrelevant, but at the end of the day it's all part of the art's story. You're not wrong for being turned off by it, but that doesn't make it any less art. Doesn't make it good, or bad, either. I kinda like the subtle things. I like the "burned down and rebuilding" kinda thing as opposed to "lol, clown with pentagram face, and a penis nose getting jerked off, look how edgy and evil we are."

But you know... that's just, like, my opinion, man.


----------



## fps (Jun 16, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Well, that's true. I can't say I'd do it any differently, but at some point they'll have to figure out how to not seem like a band that's locked into a "schtick" from their debut. Most of us look forward to the new masks with each album, and maybe it would be cool to see them have something else that develops new with each album. Even if it were just new percussion instruments, or something. It's almost like what people say about Ghost. And, Ghost might be in the same camp if 20 years from now they're still sounding like Ghost of today, and are on P.E. 20, or something.



See, Ghost, to me, because they haven't really put much into the blender, seem more of a heritage act with strong visuals than Slipknot ever will. This is because their sound shifts, but tends to blend familiar elements from classic rock. They do shift their sound, but each new sound seems quite familiar. It would be nice to have a few more new sounds from the DJ, I agree. They've added a lot more guitar shredding, although that ironically makes them sound a lot more conventional a lot of the time, except when they're doing the trem picking thing high up the neck. That said, I'm excited to see Ghost supporting Metallica on Thursday.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 17, 2019)

They're so far removed from what they came out as with their "mission statement" of being heavy, pissed, and disorienting. I've said it other threads, but when they came out they had this dark, all-or-nothing art project vibe and said multiple times that the band could only last as long as the energy, and I personally think they should have stuck with that ideal, but I'm not cashing the huge festival checks they've been getting for the last decade at least, so my opinion obviously doesn't matter. They lost the "vibe" they had on ST/IOWA a long, long time ago...right about the time Corey did that shit-ass song for the Spider-Man movie and Stone Sour became a thing. The last few albums have been formulaic "arena anthem" singles with a lot of rehashed riffing and the lyrics and percussion keep getting lazier and lazier. I'll always check out their new stuff just because ST and Iowa had such an impact on me back in the day, but I haven't heard anything from them worth buying or paying for a ticket to see since that era. 

Also, Corey's new mask looks dumb and their stage gear looks dumb.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 18, 2019)

The amount of time taken by people on here to dissect what Slipknot should be and why they suck now is hilarious. These dudes have been together for over 20 years and you expect them to still be the angry, pissed off humans they were 20+ years ago? Do all bands change with age? Fuck yes they do, its inevitable. So at this point in their career they have found a sound and approach that works for "them"...its the art they want to create and it just so happens they can fill festivals and arenas wherever and whenever they want. I think the music is still very good, different but good. The masks are another thing honestly, a lot of people are all worked up over Corey's mask and its quite obvious that he had a vision for what he wanted and they nailed it. He likes that it makes so many people upset, its like he's proving his point every time he reads the negative comments about it. Personally, not even close to my favorite of his but I could honestly care less. I don't feel the need to write paragraphs on why something or someone sucks. All we see or read anymore about almost everything is negativity whether its on the news, social media or guitar forums. I'm just gonna enjoy Slipknot for what they are now and every once in awhile watch some YouTube videos of the shows back in the day when they were fucking crazy, lol.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Jun 18, 2019)

This^ Also, a lot of people doesn't seem to know how aging works, apparently.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah, and you know, if a band changes, then why not just accept the fact that they can be great in a different way? Also, if they did indeed sound like they did 20 years ago, I'm sure the same people would complain that they haven't even tried to develop at all and that what they're doing is irrelevant in this day and age


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 18, 2019)

p0ke said:


> Yeah, and you know, if a band changes, then why not just accept the fact that they can be great in a different way? Also, if they did indeed sound like they did 20 years ago, I'm sure the same people would complain that they haven't even tried to develop at all and that what they're doing is irrelevant in this day and age



Haha no doubt. Just ask Metallica how that went for them. Still mega popular but damn, the butthurt hahaha


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Jun 18, 2019)

I see it in that way (in regards to other bands, too):

- you're in your 20's and you are angry. Angry AF. You find certain people and you write some amazing music because of it. You don't care about anything else, you just want to write and play for people (or play to get your anger (or whatever) out). 
- you're getting successful because of it. Some people and labels notice you and want to have you under the wings. 
- you get signed, you get the money for recording, touring etc etc (I don't know how exactly it works but this is only my image, tho).
- now, imagine that you're doing it for 20 years with the same people. 20 years! You've had been successful, you have the money, fame and what not.
- after 20 years of doing this, let's say that you're about 43-47 years old. Do people imagine how psychically and mentally strong you have to be to just keep going? Think about it. 

There's no cure for aging. All people age. Even Corey  People may shit on him and the Knot but man, they all have my respect for doing it this long.
I don't believe when the're saying that the new album will be at least as good and angry as the first ones because it feels pushed and it feels like they are doing something just for sake of doing it. And the masks? Whatever. It looks boring to me but that's it. Nobody really cares about your (or the masses) opinion. I always wanted to live the musicians life but man, the stakes are real. It's really hard work, it can be frustrating as fuck and many times you're not getting something in return. 

My conclusion is: don't try to pretend that you suck at doing music (and I'm not saying that Slipknot sucks, oh no), even if you was doing it for your whole life. If something is pushed and not honest, people will recognize it - especially the fans. It's amazing that they're still putting out albums but at the same time I kinda feel sorry for Corey because I have a feeling that he just want to live an easy and peaceful life singing his country songs with Stone Sour sometimes. 

This post doesn't make sence, move on.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 22, 2019)

This song goes hard!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 22, 2019)

Pretty good!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 22, 2019)

More Slipknot by numbers crap. "Solway Firth" is a crap name for a song too, although the place itself is quite nice if you're ever in the area. If you drive an hour or so south the Lake District it's even nicer.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks to have a tie in with the new Amazon series 'The Boys' judging by the clips in the video.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 22, 2019)

xCaptainx said:


> Looks to have a tie in with the new Amazon series 'The Boys' judging by the clips in the video.


Yeah I saw that. I'm quite interested in checking out the show now, never heard of it till this video.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 22, 2019)

Dig it, but I'm noticing a lack of leads.i know it's not essential, but I dug it when Jim and Mick started cutting lose on guitar.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 22, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> More Slipknot by numbers crap. "Solway Firth" is a crap name for a song



People always find something to complain about. 

I enjoyed the song far more than unsainted.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 22, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Dig it, but I'm noticing a lack of leads.i know it's not essential, but I dug it when Jim and Mick started cutting lose on guitar.



I’m missing that as well. Also loved those insanely shreddy solos Mick has done in the past.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 23, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Dig it, but I'm noticing a lack of leads.i know it's not essential, but I dug it when Jim and Mick started cutting lose on guitar.



I really thought it was coming during that middle section. Most Slipknot solos really fit the song and have a nice blend of speed vs melody. They aren't often but that helps them stand out more.


----------



## fps (Jul 23, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> People always find something to complain about.
> 
> I enjoyed the song far more than unsainted.



Honestly... It's just embarrassing isn't it, when a song's been out 5 minutes and someone doesn't even try to engage with another person having a good reason to title a song what they've titled it.


----------



## WhiteLightOfDeath (Jul 23, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Here's a new Slipknot video, check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging this one. The album is out early August.



Hey thanks 
I totally missed this! I had no clue! its sick!


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 23, 2019)

This new one is superior to the earlier ones by a big margin, imo... Love the chorus on this one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 23, 2019)

Fucking ARCENT blocking Youtube. I'll have to check this out later. From the comments alone this must be good.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 23, 2019)

fps said:


> Honestly... It's just embarrassing isn't it, when a song's been out 5 minutes and someone doesn't even try to engage with another person having a good reason to title a song what they've titled it.



I honestly don’t understand why people say “Slipknot by the numbers” and expect something else. I can respect if they don’t enjoy it, no issue with that. They’ve been releasing music like this for years and everyone seems to be surprised that they released something of a similar fashion.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 23, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> I honestly don’t understand why people say “Slipknot by the numbers” and expect something else. I can respect if they don’t enjoy it, no issue with that. They’ve been releasing music like this for years and everyone seems to be surprised that they released something of a similar fashion.



Why not just speak to directly to me? Where did I indicate any sort of surprise? The bland dirge that Slipknot have been putting out has been consistently disappointing for about 15 years or so now, so I'm anything but surprised.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 23, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Why not just speak to directly to me? Where did I indicate any sort of surprise? The bland dirge that Slipknot have been putting out has been consistently disappointing for about 15 years or so now, so I'm anything but surprised.



Because you ARE NOT the only person who says “Slipknot by the numbers” in the entire world. And I wasn’t speaking directly to you because I was addressing everyone who shared these opinions


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 23, 2019)

The new song is absolutely killer. Best song they've written in years. It's dark, it's heavy, and it doesn't sound phoned in at all. That last verse is nuts. The lyrics, and the emotion in which they're screamed. Corey's voice is sounding better than it has in a good long while.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 23, 2019)

Finally checked it out; listened a few times. I really dig it! Leaps way ahead of the first two singles. I hope at least a few more tracks are like this.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 24, 2019)

I like the new song, but am of the unpopular opinion that I liked Unsainted more. Unlike others, I'm also more a fan of less/no solos. This song just has me looking more forward to the album.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jul 24, 2019)

I have hope for this album for one reason and one reason alone:

The singles sucked out of context last album too. 

This time they’ve gotten gradually better each one but All Out Life was a straight up radio anthem.


----------



## jwoods986 (Jul 24, 2019)

^ The singles (Devil In I and Killpop) were the best songs on .5, IMO.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 24, 2019)

jwoods986 said:


> ^ The singles (Devil In I and Killpop) were the best songs on .5, IMO.



For me it was Sarcastrophe, AOV, Lech, Custer, Killpop and The Negative One. The rest were meh imo.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jul 24, 2019)

.5 is an excellent album in my opinion, but The Devil in I, and Killpop were my least favorites upon release. Now that it’s been a little while, I like Killpop in the context of the album even though it’s pretty close to Stone Sour. 

I have to say, Solway Firth is pretty good.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 24, 2019)

...Am I the only one here who thought All Out Life was dope?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 24, 2019)

All out life is okay, but to me the weakest track since .5. (Including all tracks from .5.)

.5 is actually probably my favorite album, right behind Iowa. ST then vol 3, and then ahig, which is largely forgettable to me. .5 is an easy front to back listen. ST and Iowa, even though Iowa is my favorite, have a few skips on them. Even ahig isn't BAD. Just less appealing to me.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 24, 2019)

All Out Life grew on me. Honestly didn't like it much at first, but seeing a clip of it live made me reconsider. Honestly it probably really is a better live track than studio.


----------



## fps (Jul 25, 2019)

Vyn said:


> ...Am I the only one here who thought All Out Life was dope?



Thought it was great. Fantastic vocal performance.


----------



## fps (Jul 25, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> All out life is okay, but to me the weakest track since .5. (Including all tracks from .5.)
> 
> .5 is actually probably my favorite album, right behind Iowa. ST then vol 3, and then ahig, which is largely forgettable to me. .5 is an easy front to back listen. ST and Iowa, even though Iowa is my favorite, have a few skips on them. Even ahig isn't BAD. Just less appealing to me.



While my favourite is the S/T, .5 is a seriously underrated album. I wonder if it's because fans are a little older and have heard a lot more music, or are just a little more jaded. I wonder if it just hasn't been listened to as many times, due to the increasing amount of distraction and entertainment available everywhere at all times. It's a really great album.


----------



## brector (Jul 25, 2019)

Dropping this here: https://loudwire.com/kid-band-8-year-old-singer-slipknot-devil-in-i-cover/


----------



## Lax (Jul 26, 2019)

Saw them live at Nimes, France, at the beginning of the month, it was fantastic
Huhu Custer live was so crazy
I completely missed the grey chapters album, only heard the singles, coming back from my modern slipknot hyatus and liked A LOT the 3 singles, they have both the duality vibe and the very aggressive early slipknot one, so I'm very happy to enjoy one of the post 2000 metal band survivability


----------



## sakeido (Jul 30, 2019)

anybody seen the new tour yet? what's the order of bands? I am trying to avoid Volbeat because they are garbage and I already suffered through a one hour set of theirs once before in my life. never again 

but I'm guessing order of bands is Behemoth - Gojira - Volbeat - Slipknot?


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 30, 2019)

sakeido said:


> anybody seen the new tour yet? what's the order of bands? I am trying to avoid Volbeat because they are garbage and I already suffered through a one hour set of theirs once before in my life. never again
> 
> but I'm guessing order of bands is Behemoth - Gojira - Volbeat - Slipknot?



I think it’s gojira-behemoth-Volbeat-Slipknot. Ya Volbeat is direct support which is garbo


----------



## jwoods986 (Jul 31, 2019)

sakeido said:


> but I'm guessing order of bands is Behemoth - Gojira - Volbeat - Slipknot?



That is the correct order. 

I was hoping for Jinjer - Behemoth - Gojira - Slipknot, but it was not to be...…..


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Kaura (Aug 5, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


>




The instrumentals really remind me of the Iowa days but Corey's vocals scream Stone Sour so I have mixed feelings towards this.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Aug 5, 2019)

The new song sounds decent but I am keep my expectations lower until I can hear the whole album.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 5, 2019)

It's worlds better than Unsainted, but not as good as Solway Firth. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## chinnybob (Aug 5, 2019)

First two didn't blow me away but this I thoroughly enjoyed. Definitely has an Iowa vibe to it.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 5, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


>




Slipknot “in chains”


----------



## protest (Aug 5, 2019)

That's definitely got an old Slipknot feel to it. Reminds me of like Gently or Skin Ticket


----------



## p0ke (Aug 6, 2019)

That's a pretty cool song, I really liked the nu-metal vibes on the verse riff. The only complaint I have is that I was kinda waiting for it to "explode" properly and somehow it didn't. But I guess it'll serve as a breather between more aggressive songs. I like all the new songs so far, I think I'm gonna pre-order the album!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 6, 2019)

I definitely like it, but probably the least out of the stuff they've released sing .5. The music itself really does kind of stink of Iowa, which is certainly a good thing imo. Still stoked for the rest of the album.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Aug 6, 2019)

Last 2 tracks have really grown on me!


----------



## Sammy J (Aug 6, 2019)

It’s “out there”. 

Easily their best since Vol 3 for mine. Corey hasn’t sounded this good since 2001.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 6, 2019)

Unsainted really had me worried, but these two newest tracks are really solid. They'll never be the Slipknot of old...but, it looks like they are making good music again.

And yeah, Corey hasn't sounded this pissed, or emotionally invested in the vocals since Iowa.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 6, 2019)

Iowa is easily my favorite album. I have never loved AHIP or Vol.3 even though they both have great songs here and there. Gray Chapter has some real bangers on it imo but a couple misses as well. This album so far even with only hearing 3 songs is tope 3 Slipknot album for me. So far it just has that sound and something I felt they've been lacking for a long time. Corey's voice is the best its been in a long time, the mix on these songs sound incredible and honestly these guitar tones are amazing. The mix of Mick's Omega's and Jim Uberschall's sound fucking massive. I cant wait for the rest of the album and going to Knotfest on Thursday night!!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 6, 2019)

Just listened to the rest of the album because I suck at waiting and am a filthy pirate and found out it leaked. (I did buy it for what it's worth.) I have a feeling some will be disappointed, as Corey was not lying when he said it's heavy, experimental, and melodic. There is plenty of softer vocals throughout, but it has plenty of heavy moments, and they've certainly experimented with different sounds. I don't really recall track lengths on previous records, but I find it pretty interesting that there are 4 tracks in a row that are 6 minutes long. (I'm counting Solway Firth as 6 since it's 5:57, and another is 12 seconds shy of 7 minutes.)

I think the fact that I like it so much is kind of evidence towards people probably being upset by it, at least at first. Unsainted was my favorite track they released up to this point from the album, and .5 was my favorite album. (Favorite track being Nomadic, which I've heard plenty gripe about. lol) I heavily recommend giving it a chance, though, and not skipping any of it. It's not balls to the wall heavy throughout, but it has plenty of moments, and it does so many other things exceptionally well too. 

I think if you genuinely like all the stuff they've released at this point (including unsainted,) you'll like the album a lot. Money well spent, in my opinion.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 6, 2019)

Just answer me this and use the spoiler tag if needed: is there ANY lead work? The first three songs have had anyway, andike I said earlier, I really like Mick and Jims lead work.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 6, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Just answer me this and use the spoiler tag if needed: is there ANY lead work? The first three songs have had anyway, andike I said earlier, I really like Mick and Jims lead work.



Not sure if it requires spoiler tags, but I'll do it anyway just for the sake of being polite.



Spoiler



I've only listened through it once, so I don't know the songs front to back, but I recall some lead work. I'm drawing a blank on if there were solos and stuff like there was on .5, but the one can immediately recall is some trippy ass fuzzy almost circuit bent sounding lead line in "Spiders," but it's not particularly shreddy or anything. There are some leads, but they're not like solo leads from what I can remember. If you're looking for boatloads of leads/leads in every song, you'll probably be disappointed.


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 7, 2019)

Looking forward to Friday. Dont really get the hate against .5 - its a pretty solid Slipknot record - pretty diverse.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 7, 2019)

.5 is my favourite album they’ve done since IOWA. If the new album is anything like that then I’ll be happy with it.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Aug 7, 2019)

Stumbled across a leak on youtube by accident. So have listened to half of the album I think now. A few really cool tracks, not sure on some. Think it'll be one you have to listen to a few times. But overall vibe seems good.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Aug 7, 2019)

Still digesting but so far this album seems to be more of the same from .5 for better or worse. 

Not sure which of the two I prefer.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 8, 2019)

After a few listens front to back, I like this more than .5 . It’s like a hybrid between Iowa and Vol. 3 . Heavy as fuck!!


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 8, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> After a few listens front to back, I like this more than .5 . It’s like a hybrid between Iowa and Vol. 3 . Heavy as fuck!!



That’s good to hear. I’m getting pretty excited for Friday so I can buy a physical copy of it. The only song I’m not super into (but was great live!) is unsainted. I also managed to hear the song cruel darling before it got taken down and I like it. Hype is real.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 8, 2019)

I liked .5 more, but there are still some great tracks on this album. Not as front-to-backable as .5 to me, but there's only really like 1 skip. Some songs venture well outside the typical slipknot feel, but I don't think that's a detriment. I dig the vast majority of it, and the stuff I don't love I can certainly appreciate. (I'm looking at you, "My Pain.")


----------



## chinnybob (Aug 9, 2019)

Only listened to it once this morning but I'm loving this. Definitely reminds me of Iowa and I reckon this is the best Corey has been in a long time. A couple of the intros to the songs had me worried because they sounded kinda generic but as soon as he comes in it goes to another level.

Also I'm a big fan of weird Slipknot so stuff like My Pain is right up my street.

Big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Aug 9, 2019)

Listening through now, 

Nero Forte, Critical Darling and Birth of The Cruel my favs so far! Think this is much better than .5 (which had a few songs I really like, but don't tend to go back to). 

Vibe is a mix of Iowa, V3, and a bit of .5/AHIG. 

Think they have got the vibe right, do some different stuff here and there, but still hit the main things you'd want from a good slipknot album. Really impressed with the samples/synths on this record too.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 9, 2019)

I like this album very much so far! Still need more spins to separate the songs from each other better, but as one entity it's really good. 

EDIT: Yeah, My Pain is weird  I would never listen to it as a separate song, but as a piece of the puzzle it kinda works.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 9, 2019)

So far, it's pretty good. I REALLY like A Liars Funeral. Kinda like if they did a Doom Metal track.


----------



## protest (Aug 9, 2019)

This is basically Vol. 3 with an IOWA/Self Titled atmosphere to it.


----------



## protest (Aug 9, 2019)

chinnybob said:


> Only listened to it once this morning but I'm loving this. Definitely reminds me of Iowa and I reckon this is the best Corey has been in a long time. A couple of the intros to the songs had me worried because they sounded kinda generic but as soon as he comes in it goes to another level.
> 
> Also I'm a big fan of weird Slipknot so stuff like My Pain is right up my street.
> 
> Big thumbs up from me.



Yea I'm with you. If you like Gently/Tattered and Torn/Scissors etc you'll like this album.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 9, 2019)

Gave it one spin on the way to work this morning...and I'm digging it! Of course I was listening in my Wrangler with the roof off...so I am definitely not hearing everything!


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2019)

Upon first listen, this is my favorite track off the album;


----------



## StrmRidr (Aug 9, 2019)

I really really like this album. I agree with @gunshow86de , Nero Forte is one hell of a banger.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 9, 2019)

I loved The Gray Chapter but this album sounds like something a band would write to get out of a record contract to me. Straight up just not enjoying this one. It’s like Corey thought “the fans will be angry if I don’t scream a little so I’ll just put a little bit in there. Blegh.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 9, 2019)

Nero Forte is the track to me so far that sounds the most Iowa-ish. So far I got to red flag, I'll listen to the rest after work.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 9, 2019)

I gave it several spins already, including at the gym, and it's a solid album to me. I'm like many who were trapped in the hope they'd return to the Iowa form, which just won't ever be repeated, but this sits with me pretty well. All of their records have stuff I enjoy and stuff I don't so much, but Iowa still stands king to the rest. So, I did myself a favor and downloaded the Iowa deluxe version for the live tracks from one of their best recorded concerts, IMO. Listened to that stuff again, then went back to the new record. Despite the obvious differences and time between them, I feel like the new record's songs are more in line (the heavier moments if anything) with Iowa and S/T, and the in between weirdness and softer melodic tracks borrow some from their other 3 records in between. What I've concluded is this record is their most guitar driven since 2001, and I mean throughout. The bass and drums hold tracks together, and the synths and vocals provide the melodic touches. But overall most of the tracks are gear shifted by Mick and Jim, focusing on rhythm riffs than wild leads, melodic passages, and shred. To me, it helps the atmosphere, anger, and pacing, which I'm liking. Now compared to Iowa, the riffs aren't as menacing and mean, but they are heavy and prevalent to each song. The few tracks I like and revisit from their other records are the stronger rhythm guitar driven material. I think that's where they are at their best as a band. Jim and Mick can play great leads, but I think it softens their vibe overall at times. I like them better as a pair of V-twins rolling alongside each other down a highway. 

This turned out to be a pretty good A/B comparison, and I'm enjoying the album.


----------



## lewis (Aug 9, 2019)

Vocals havent aged well tbh. There is some guys now laying down some unreal vocals that not only demonstrate unreal technique but also envoke emtion.

This kind of sound (i.e raw booze fuelled shouting) is too old school sounding now. His vocals just come across really mediocre these days to me. The mix on the songs is cool except i dont like the vocal mixing.

Best overall album mix/sound they got imo was All hope Is gone. The mix and production on that is peak Slipknot. (Musically their older albums are better)

I checked out 2 songs and the 2 singles or whatever and i dislike this new album so far.


----------



## fps (Aug 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> Vocals havent aged well tbh. There is some guys now laying down some unreal vocals that not only demonstrate unreal technique but also envoke emtion.
> 
> This kind of sound (i.e raw booze fuelled shouting) is too old school sounding now. His vocals just come across really mediocre these days to me. The mix on the songs is cool except i dont like the vocal mixing.



Nah, he sounds like a real human being with real feelings, that's definitely a good thing and part of why Slipknot stand out.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Aug 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> Vocals havent aged well tbh. There is some guys now laying down some unreal vocals that not only demonstrate unreal technique but also envoke emtion.
> 
> This kind of sound (i.e raw booze fuelled shouting) is too old school sounding now. His vocals just come across really mediocre these days to me. The mix on the songs is cool except i dont like the vocal mixing.
> 
> ...



I agree on the vocals, maybe it's an age thing, or perhaps such large gaps between active touring with Slipknot? I've been listening to Iowa a lot recently and holy fuck are his vocals brutal on there, throat-tearingly so.

Agreed on the production too. I one day want to get a drum sound as sick as AHIG.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 9, 2019)

Best thing to come out of this album cycle are the new Jackson and Fender guitars.


----------



## fps (Aug 9, 2019)

OK, two listens. If i have a production complaint it's the guitars sound a bit neutered. All in the favour of balance I'm sure, but I like a guitar tone to sear me a little.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 9, 2019)

10 songs in, last one I heard was “Spiders.” Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 9, 2019)

Just learned that every pair of tickets to the Knotfest roadshow gets a free digital copy of the album (always killer seeing them live). That’s a really cool thing to do for the fans. Didn’t know about this until I got an email late last night about it.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 9, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Best thing to come out of this album cycle are the new Jackson and Fender guitars.


I googled and couldn't find anything, is the new Fender one just the Jazzmaster one that's been out for a while?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2019)

This is supposed to be the new sig;


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 10, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> Just learned that every pair of tickets to the Knotfest roadshow gets a free digital copy of the album (always killer seeing them live). That’s a really cool thing to do for the fans. Didn’t know about this until I got an email late last night about it.


Supposedly they sent out an email, but I never got one? Where did you buy your ticket? It's not a huge deal either way, mp3 album is like 10 bucks lol.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 10, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> Supposedly they sent out an email, but I never got one? Where did you buy your tickets?



Actually my wife bought the tickets for us  she got the download email from ticketmaster (that’s where she bought the tickets, not sure where you got your tix, but it should be from ticketmaster)


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 10, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> Actually my wife bought the tickets for us  she got the download email from ticketmaster (that’s where she bought the tickets, not sure where you got your tix, but it should be from ticketmaster)


Ah I didn't, Woodlands show venue uses Livenation :/ That must be why. Oh well, nothing lost, nothing gained.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 10, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> Ah I didn't, Woodlands show venue uses Livenation :/ That must be why. Oh well, nothing lost, nothing gained.



OOF
Sorry to hear. I suppose it’s understandable though. If they have an album away per of tickets they’d make no money off the record. It was a surprise that it came with a free download after all. Neither of us had any idea. I recommend the album though if you haven’t grabbed it already. IMO, a good number of the tracks are filler but some are really good.


----------



## fps (Aug 10, 2019)

Sounds even better out loud than in headphones, this is a pretty stellar release. The only letdown is Red Flag, which sounds like a B-side and is missing a chorus.


----------



## fps (Aug 10, 2019)

I'd also add that Orphan is stellar, my wife really likes this record too, and she noted the way it builds and builds in darkness and anger throughout.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 10, 2019)

The new album is solid. The only complaint I really have is there's some questionable tracks( Spiders, My Pain) and weird pacing/thematic choices. The 8bit opener/Death because of Death/My Pain really slow down the flow of the album. They could have put out a leaner album if they cut those tracks/interludes.
There are some really heavy standouts like Nero Forte, Orphan, A Liar's Funeral and Solway Firth. I fucking love the guitar tones on those tracks.
Critical Darling is pretty groovy, I think it would have been a better single than unsainted honestly. It feels like a track off Vol3.
I'm hyped to see them tomorrow in Chicago since they're more brutal live.


----------



## fps (Aug 10, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The new album is solid. The only complaint I really have is there's some questionable tracks( Spiders, My Pain) and weird pacing/thematic choices. The 8bit opener/Death because of Death/My Pain really slow down the flow of the album. They could have put out a leaner album if they cut those tracks/interludes.
> There are some really heavy standouts like Nero Forte, Orphan, A Liar's Funeral and Solway Firth. I fucking love the guitar tones on those tracks.
> Critical Darling is pretty groovy, I think it would have been a better single than unsainted honestly. It feels like a track off Vol3.
> I'm hyped to see them tomorrow in Chicago since they're more brutal live.



I really like Spiders. Refreshing after Red Flag felt pretty stock. Birth Of The Cruel is the one that slows things down early in the record, I have nothing against the song, but that's the one whose placement I find a little odd.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 10, 2019)

fps said:


> I really like Spiders. Refreshing after Red Flag felt pretty stock. Birth Of The Cruel is the one that slows things down early in the record, I have nothing against the song, but that's the one whose placement I find a little odd.


Yeah, Birth of the Cruel probably would have benefitted from being at the beginning of the album as a prelude to heavier tracks like Nero Forte. Spiders just feels like a filler track to me, same with My Pain.


----------



## protest (Aug 10, 2019)

Spiders reminds me of weird Dillinger, so I love it. I agree on My Pain though. Overall I'm honestly shocked by how good this album is considering all the different elements they threw into it.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 10, 2019)

I really like Spiders, but I'll be the first to admit that it doesn't really sound like slipknot. Unsainted is actually my favorite track from the album, but I genuinely like just about all of it. Like I said, my pain is the only one I don't love. I don't mind it, I don't hate it, I just don't care too much to listen more than once in a while. Super long, slow, and kind of too boring for a song so long.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 10, 2019)

It’s odd seeing more praise in this thread than in the tool thread. Kinda the same situation going on, just minus 11 years.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 10, 2019)

I had to bite my tongue in the tool thread just because I had nothing nice to say and really didn't want to butt in shitting on music people liked in a thread dedicated to people who, generally, are fans.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 10, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> This is supposed to be the new sig;



Yup, apparently going to be MIM too, so it’ll be fairly affordable.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 10, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> It’s odd seeing more praise in this thread than in the tool thread. Kinda the same situation going on, just minus 11 years.


Slipknot sound like Slipknot. People like that. Tool sounds like Tool. People don't like that.

SSO is weird, man.

EDIT: I guess it all boils down to expectations, people expect Slipknot to sound the way they always have, and people either expect Tool to sound completely different and revolutionary, or more like they did 25 years ago, both of which are ridiculous expectations, but both of which get people riled up.


----------



## fps (Aug 10, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> It’s odd seeing more praise in this thread than in the tool thread. Kinda the same situation going on, just minus 11 years.



The Tool album hasn't even been released yet, and their songs are long which means we're mainly getting rubbish comments from people who didn't even listen to the one released song a decent number of times.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 10, 2019)

fps said:


> The Tool album hasn't even been released yet, and their songs are long which means we're mainly getting rubbish comments from people who didn't even listen to the one released song a decent number of times.



Have you listened to the Tool song? It's not super dense. I listened to it a couple more times, still think it's unbelievably boring.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 10, 2019)

I haven’t listened to either album. I’m not some virtuous POS, I just prefer waiting until everything is released in full, then listening as a full cohesive album. I just thought it was funny juxtaposition - one band that is nearly universally shit on by metal guitarists getting a largely thumbs up performance, and one of the most sought after music releases ever getting poo-pooed for the most part.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 10, 2019)

So, We Are Not Your Kind is pretty good. Probably my least favorite of the post-Iowa sound Some of it is meh, but "Spiders" and "A Liars Funeral" and reeaalllyyy good, and "Not Long For This World" may be among my favorite Slipknot songs ever.

What isn't expect this album to do is make me realize how I like each Slipknot album. I guess I came to the conclusion that All Hope Is Gone is my favorite? Then it's something like Vol 3, then Grey Chapter, then this, then Iowa and s/t are interchangable depending on the day (I know I've said it before, but I prefer the post-Iowa sound).


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't need to listen to a song more than once to know it bores the shit out of me. You shouldn't have to try to like a song. To demand people listen to something 50 times to digest it is silly and pretentious. 

The new tool song is a snoozefest, just like every other thing tool has released. If that's your cup of tea, fine, but it's stupid to talk as if you're more enlightened because you like the music and others don't feel like sitting through, what is in their opinion, 10 minutes of shitty boring music more than once. I hate this fucking mentality that tool fans have that us who don't like it just haven't listened hard enough. 

I hate Taylor Swift's music, I'm not gonna listen to "Bad Blood" fifty times to try and force myself to like it. 

Lame tangent is lame... sorry not sorry.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 11, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> I don't need to listen to a song more than once to know it bores the shit out of me. You shouldn't have to try to like a song. To demand people listen to something 50 times to digest it is silly and pretentious.
> 
> The new tool song is a snoozefest, just like every other thing tool has released. If that's your cup of tea, fine, but it's stupid to talk as if you're more enlightened because you like the music and others don't feel like sitting through, what is in their opinion, 10 minutes of shitty boring music more than once. I hate this fucking mentality that tool fans have that us who don't like it just haven't listened hard enough.
> 
> ...



This 100%. Also the “Man, you just need a few cones and a couple of tabs, then you’ll get how amazing it is” - if I need to be out of my mind on drugs to enjoy it, it’s probably shit.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 11, 2019)

There's some good shit on this record, but as a whole i think it's at least 15 minutes too long. And Coreys voice just sounds absolutely wrecked when he's screaming.


----------



## fps (Aug 11, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> I haven’t listened to either album. I’m not some virtuous POS, I just prefer waiting until everything is released in full, then listening as a full cohesive album. I just thought it was funny juxtaposition - one band that is nearly universally shit on by metal guitarists getting a largely thumbs up performance, and one of the most sought after music releases ever getting poo-pooed for the most part.



Are Slipknot's guitarists really so poorly thought of? I guess it doesn't matter, as ultimately for them to survive a band needs a fanbase beyond guitarists, however that's interesting, I've always thought they were a badass combo, lots of presence, powerful surprisingly grimy old school tones, great note choices.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 11, 2019)

No, not the guitarists themselves. I think they’re pretty highly regarded as players.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 11, 2019)

fps said:


> OK, two listens. If i have a production complaint it's the guitars sound a bit neutered. All in the favour of balance I'm sure, but I like a guitar tone to sear me a little.


This. But I think that's the case on a lot of what Greg Fidelman touches. World Painted Blood...

That being said this is probably their best record since Vol 3. Plenty of stuff I like on the last 2 but this works better as a complete album than both (though I could do without some of the weird filler tracks).


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 11, 2019)

fps said:


> Are Slipknot's guitarists really so poorly thought of? I guess it doesn't matter, as ultimately for them to survive a band needs a fanbase beyond guitarists, however that's interesting, I've always thought they were a badass combo, lots of presence, powerful surprisingly grimy old school tones, great note choices.


They were thought of as stock Nu metal guitarists back before they did solos, back in the day lots of people didn't realize how skilled they were. That changed with Vol 3 when they started shredding, but I think it was around AHIG when they started getting actual cred as great players. I mean, that rhythm work on AHIG is _tight af.
_
Just posting this video again because of how cool it is:



It sounds really deceptively simple, but nailing it as tight as he does is really hard.


----------



## fps (Aug 11, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> They were thought of as stock Nu metal guitarists back before they did solos, back in the day lots of people didn't realize how skilled they were. That changed with Vol 3 when they started shredding, but I think it was around AHIG when they started getting actual cred as great players. I mean, that rhythm work on AHIG is _tight af.
> _
> Just posting this video again because of how cool it is:
> 
> ...




Nah, I don't think those kinds of blanket statements hold water. Some people may have felt that. There may have been criticism, of course, but there's a tendency for guitarists to be very insecure and envious types. It feels good for a lot of bedroom players to be critical of people who actually do this for a living night after night and have really connected with an audience, it's kinda inevitable that criticism exists.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 11, 2019)

Slipknot in general, at least for a while, was cool to hate. (which is a byproduct of being successful.) The general mentality was it doesn't take 9 guys to make that noise, they had a clown that hits trash cans with bats, and the guitars were simple. Also, which was especially baffling to me, was the "Joey Jordison isn't a good drummer... Listen to these other drummers that are better than him as if other good drummers existing makes his skill magically vanish." Now they've gotten past that point and people tend to like them a lot more and it's not so much cool to hate them. 

For what it's worth, I've always liked their riffier shit over the shredtastic "everyone's done it before" guitar work. As an example, I really love Nomadic; it's one of my favorite songs, but they could chop the solo out and I think it'd be a better track for it. It's a big reason why I really dig this new album... A lot of just pleasant music without the wankery. I think people get too hung up on the complexity of a song when some of the best music, at least IMO, is quite simple. The best example I can think of is the main riff to Pantera's "Walk." Stupid easy to play, but incredibly powerful.

All my opinion, of course... ymmv. I suppose it's worth mentioning that even the songs they rip in are pretty good otherwise. Psychosocial being another example of a really cool song that would have been perfectly fine without the solo. Dead Memories, Nomadic, Pulse of the Maggots, etc. All great songs that would have worked just fine without the solos.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 11, 2019)

fps said:


> OK, two listens. If i have a production complaint it's the guitars sound a bit neutered. All in the favour of balance I'm sure, but I like a guitar tone to sear me a little.



Agreed. Maybe quad tracking guitars would help, although I don't know what they do now. They sounded bigger on the S/T and Iowa, and for me they never did again until AHIG. It's most noticeable on power chord based riffs and chugs, but even the single note riffs had more heft on Iowa. I'd love them to take the Cannibal Corpse approach to guitars and sound stupendously huge. Gear is another factor, as that's changed to a tighter sound overtime which is preferred for recording of course. I loved the looser, approaching breakup tone on Iowa and S/T over the uber tightness. 



fps said:


> Sounds even better out loud than in headphones, this is a pretty stellar release. The only letdown is Red Flag, which sounds like a B-side and is missing a chorus.



I actually really like Red Flag precisely because it lacks traditional structure. But I don't disagree; they could have developed it more.



fps said:


> Nah, I don't think those kinds of blanket statements hold water. Some people may have felt that. There may have been criticism, of course, but there's a tendency for guitarists to be very insecure and envious types. It feels good for a lot of bedroom players to be critical of people who actually do this for a living night after night and have really connected with an audience, it's kinda inevitable that criticism exists.



All of us elitist metal heads hate on dumb songwriting, which unfortunately lumps simple riffs and songs in there, though sometimes unjustifiably. I used to really be there myself, but I've tamed down over the years and appreciate some of the simpler stuff that isn't trying too hard. I think there's a time and a place for both. But, it is a mistake both ways to blanket judge simple songs as "dudes must not be good players" as much as complex songs without traditional structure making it "a wank fest". Sometimes either are true. But, it's often just because the band has different objectives. Players from the Nu-metal bands are actually pretty solid or even great shredders, but they don't write music like that based on what they want to play and the crowd they want to connect with. Again, it all has it's place. Play what you want, but have heart and mind in it because that does come across. Mick and Jim are both great players and do take a lot of undue flak for being in a Nu-metal band.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 11, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Slipknot in general, at least for a while, was cool to hate. (which is a byproduct of being successful.) The general mentality was it doesn't take 9 guys to make that noise, they had a clown that hits trash cans with bats, and the guitars were simple. Also, which was especially baffling to me, was the "Joey Jordison isn't a good drummer... Listen to these other drummers that are better than him as if other good drummers existing makes his skill magically vanish." Now they've gotten past that point and people tend to like them a lot more and it's not so much cool to hate them.
> 
> For what it's worth, I've always liked their riffier shit over the shredtastic "everyone's done it before" guitar work. As an example, I really love Nomadic; it's one of my favorite songs, but they could chop the solo out and I think it'd be a better track for it. It's a big reason why I really dig this new album... A lot of just pleasant music without the wankery. I think people get too hung up on the complexity of a song when some of the best music, at least IMO, is quite simple. The best example I can think of is the main riff to Pantera's "Walk." Stupid easy to play, but incredibly powerful.
> 
> All my opinion, of course... ymmv. I suppose it's worth mentioning that even the songs they rip in are pretty good otherwise. Psychosocial being another example of a really cool song that would have been perfectly fine without the solo. Dead Memories, Nomadic, Pulse of the Maggots, etc. All great songs that would have worked just fine without the solos.



Jordison is a hell of a drummer, definitely. I also think some of the solos feel either forced or don't fit the songs. But some of them really, really do well. I am enjoying the riff-forward approach on this new record though. They fire on all cylinders that way.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 11, 2019)

I am not a Slipknot fan; I’ve always wanted to be, and I like a few songs, but generally I couldn’t really jive with it. WANYK (which is a great acronym, by the way ) is the first Slipknot album I enjoyed listening to all the way through. Nero Forte and Critical Darling are a great one-two punch, Orphan and Not Long For This World are great, Spiders is really cool. I was doing other things while listening and didn’t even notice some of the weirder tracks had gone by. My Pain was the only song I didn’t care for, but it’s not bad, just not my thing. Well, and that children’s choir on Unsainted was a bad idea, but it’s over quick enough. 

All in all, I liked it!


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 11, 2019)

Have you guys seen the video of Mick demoing a Line 6 Spider? His right hand is f-ing nuts. 

The first time I saw them live, they were opening for Coal Chamber and Machine Head. The first album had been out a few months, and they were a couple shows from getting moved above MH. No solos at all, but I was standing on Mick & Clown’s side of the stage, like 20 feet from them. Whenever it broke into a super heavy part, and Mick fell into the feet wide apart, King V almost touching the ground stance, you could tell he was old-school death and thrash. 

Also, Craig, the one who wears the spikes helmet, spent the entire show crowd surfing while one of their techs triggered the samples.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 11, 2019)

Mick is absolutely an old school death and thrash guy. Also, I found it amusing that in a guitar world article from around like, Vol. 3, two of his top 5 guitar albums were Di Meola/McLaughlin/de Lucia Friday Night in San Francisco, and Fates Warnings No Exit. That second one made me giddy, being the hardcore Fates fan I am.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 11, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Have you guys seen the video of Mick demoing a Line 6 Spider? His right hand is f-ing nuts.
> 
> The first time I saw them live, they were opening for Coal Chamber and Machine Head. The first album had been out a few months, and they were a couple shows from getting moved above MH. No solos at all, but I was standing on Mick & Clown’s side of the stage, like 20 feet from them. Whenever it broke into a super heavy part, and Mick fell into the feet wide apart, King V almost touching the ground stance, you could tell he was old-school death and thrash.
> 
> Also, Craig, the one who wears the spikes helmet, spent the entire show crowd surfing while one of their techs triggered the samples.



If I had to name 5 guitarists that have influenced my playing greatly, Mick Thompson is on that list. His right hand is fucking phenomenal.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 11, 2019)

Vyn said:


> If I had to name 5 guitarists that have influenced my playing greatly, Mick Thompson is on that list. His right hand is fucking phenomenal.


Don’t know that I ever considered him in that way as I can take or leave Slipknot these days, but Mick definitely turned me onto jazz picks. I still almost exclusively play with the carbon fiber max grip.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 12, 2019)

Behemoth fuckin killed it tonight. They sounded massive, especially on Wolves ov Siberia and For Thine is the Kingdom. Shame they only got to do a 30 min set though.
Gojira came out swinging with Oroborus, Backbone, Magma, Heaviest Matter in the Universe, Silvera and a couple others. Their playing was super tight and sounded absolutely massive. Sadly they also only got a 30 min set but goddamn was it a great one.
Volbeat was actually pretty good, and I'm not really into their music.
Rob's trans black surfcaster was tasty as fuck. The singer's firebird/R2 looking thingy was pretty tasty too.
Slipknot fuckin crushed for over an hour. They're a band that needs to be seen live. Great pyro usage, though their setup isn't as insane as back when they used to have Joey on an elevated rotating drum plarform. They played a lot of the crowd pleasers( people= shit, wait and bleed, psychosocial, eyeless and some others). The only song they played off the new album was Unsainted, which sounds way more brutal live.
Jim and Mick had really killer guitar tone, it was super cutting and grindy.
Jim Root had a killer black and red cerused ash jazzmaster (think gothic voodoo jazzmaster or acle kahney jazzmaster).





Alex (the bassist) had 2 really awesome headless basses with super figured burl tops and bright green LEDs, one of which was from Red Layer Guitars iirc.
Oh, and Corey's mask looks even worse in person, especially with his barcode slav tracksuit.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 12, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Jim Root had a killer black and red cerused ash jazzmaster (think gothic voodoo jazzmaster or acle kahney jazzmaster).



Probably this guy, I remember him showing it off in an interview years ago:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 12, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Probably this guy, I remember him showing it off in an interview years ago:


yup that one. It's sick.


----------



## Sammy J (Aug 12, 2019)

Corey sounds the best he has in years. I really don’t get those saying his scream sounds neutered. Sounds better than it has arguably since Iowa. He certainly couldn’t scream for shit in Vol 3 era.


----------



## Anquished (Aug 12, 2019)

Still yet to check out the whole album but most of the songs I've heard individually are pretty good. 

I can't listen to Unsainted though as the chorus reminds me too much of "American Authors - Best day of my life" and the cringe sets in.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 12, 2019)

Slipknot is definitely a good band to see live. I saw them on, I think, the tour that they recorded the disasterpieces DVD. I've also watched their new set I think two different times on YouTube. They've always been mostly tight (Corey is the weakest link, and occasionally tends to just mumble yell and get winded), and I really dig the new guy's backing vocals vs chris. 

I remember watching a knotfest video from when .5 had just come out and the heretic anthem was just hilarious with the backup vocals... "If you're five five five, then I'm *NYAH NYAH NYAH!"* Lol


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 12, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Mick is absolutely an old school death and thrash guy. Also, I found it amusing that in a guitar world article from around like, Vol. 3, two of his top 5 guitar albums were Di Meola/McLaughlin/de Lucia Friday Night in San Francisco, and Fates Warnings No Exit. That second one made me giddy, being the hardcore Fates fan I am.



I've become such a new-school OSDM fanboy, and revived my founding OSDM joys, that this entirely makes sense as to why I consider Slipknot a bit of a guilty pleasure as a metal head. It's hard to deny when you can see the influence in someone. I used to be a tech death or die kind of person, and that's changed immensely. I like Mick's work; he's solid. And Jim Root is as well. These guys aren't making metal tunes inspired by Seattle Grunge or radio pop rock.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 12, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> especially baffling to me, was the "Joey Jordison isn't a good drummer... Listen to these other drummers that are better than him as if other good drummers existing makes his skill magically vanish."



Yeah, I recall people complaining that he would tune down his floor toms to the same frequency as the kicks to make it sound faster  I just went wtf, that doesn't make any sense...

I always thought their rhythm guitars sounded a bit sloppy though (but now when I listen to All Hope Is Gone I don't notice it anymore, I used to think Gematria sounded sloppy right of the bat...), up to this latest album anyway which is just tight throughout (I didn't really listen .5). I know they're good guitarists, so I just assumed they got a little lazy in the studio.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 12, 2019)

New album is not bad IMO. So much filler material though. DOn't know whether I don't "get it", but the tracks of just noise and DJ samples (Insert Coin, Death because of Death, What's Next) or weirdness (Spiders) just seem pointless to me. Production is also pretty "meh" with that fuzzy guitar sound.

Still not as satisfying as AHIG or Iowa for me, but there are enough good songs that I'll definitely spend some time listening to them. Orphan is going to be good live when that kicks in.

And yeah, Slipknot are an amazing band. You can even go back to those old shows from the 90's and they were a really tight and professional-sounding band. I remember the phase when all the guitar guys said they were shit guitarists, but I never bought that personally. That's back when shred was cool and everybody was worshipping Satriani, Vai, G3 etc. 

Thing is, though they didn't "shred", the rhythm guitar work from the first album and Iowa is NOT easy to play at speed with all the gain without it sounding like shit.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 12, 2019)

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I recall people complaining that he would tune down his floor toms to the same frequency as the kicks to make it sound faster  I just went wtf, that doesn't make any sense...
> 
> I always thought their rhythm guitars sounded a bit sloppy though (but now when I listen to All Hope Is Gone I don't notice it anymore, I used to think Gematria sounded sloppy right of the bat...), up to this latest album anyway which is just tight throughout (I didn't really listen .5). I know they're good guitarists, so I just assumed they got a little lazy in the studio.


You ever see this video?


----------



## fps (Aug 12, 2019)

OK I've listened to new Slipknot several times now. Each time, Solway Firth has left me absolutely breathless. The lyrics on this record are fantastic, the vocals on this song are just from some other place entirely. Best rock/metal song of the year, for me, from the ones I've heard.


----------



## fps (Aug 12, 2019)

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I recall people complaining that he would tune down his floor toms to the same frequency as the kicks to make it sound faster  I just went wtf, that doesn't make any sense...
> 
> I always thought their rhythm guitars sounded a bit sloppy though (but now when I listen to All Hope Is Gone I don't notice it anymore, I used to think Gematria sounded sloppy right of the bat...), up to this latest album anyway which is just tight throughout (I didn't really listen .5). I know they're good guitarists, so I just assumed they got a little lazy in the studio.



I really like that the guitars sound like people playing guitars. Funny thing with Metallica records, those old Pantera records as well, there is a raw quality to the best recordings where the talent of the players really shines through. But if you have a listen to Far Beyond Driven, actually there's some pretty ropey stuff in there at points! It just works cos the vibe of the people comes through hard. I only lump these three together because they're legendary, but Morbid Angel, too, a lotta guitar heroes, it's the human quality we really appreciate. On the new one, there's a bit where the rhythm guitar is solo'd and the sheer aggression of the playing is sick. 

I believe they recorded the new tracks live in the studio, as a core anyway, and often preferred the non-click takes. Perhaps the performance is what they were going for. That's what the band says.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 12, 2019)

fps said:


> OK I've listened to new Slipknot several times now. Each time, Solway Firth has left me absolutely breathless. The lyrics on this record are fantastic, the vocals on this song are just from some other place entirely. Best rock/metal song of the year, for me, from the ones I've heard.




I completely agree. That last verse...man, so freaking awesome. Best song on the album hands down, and closest to "Iowa" slipknot.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 12, 2019)

fps said:


> OK I've listened to new Slipknot several times now. Each time, Solway Firth has left me absolutely breathless. The lyrics on this record are fantastic, the vocals on this song are just from some other place entirely. Best rock/metal song of the year, for me, from the ones I've heard.



This album sits behind IOWA for me. There is just something about it that has grabbed me. Songs like Solway Firth, Orphan, Nero Forte, Critical Darling and maybe my favorite track A Liar's Funeral just really do it for me. The vocals are intense and if you really listen to them, they are deep. Most bands have that one album that is kinda untouchable and Iowa is that for Slipknot but this album is just really fucking good and easily goes above AHIP and Vol.3 for me. I'm a fan of .5 but there are a few tracks I can easily skip, and that's not happening on this one so far, maybe My Pain if I had to pick one.


----------



## protest (Aug 12, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> This album sits behind IOWA for me. There is just something about it that has grabbed me. Songs like Solway Firth, Orphan, Nero Forte, Critical Darling and maybe my favorite track A Liar's Funeral just really do it for me. The vocals are intense and if you really listen to them, they are deep. Most bands have that one album that is kinda untouchable and Iowa is that for Slipknot but this album is just really fucking good and easily goes above AHIP and Vol.3 for me. I'm a fan of .5 but there are a few tracks I can easily skip, and that's not happening on this one so far, maybe My Pain if I had to pick one.



To me this sounds like it was recorded after Iowa. If you played Vol. 3 and then this, and asked me which one came out in 2004 I'd say this album. You can hear the vibe of the Self Titled and Iowa in almost every one of the songs, which I think is why it's grabbing people that like those albums more than the post Iowa stuff.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 12, 2019)

fps said:


> OK I've listened to new Slipknot several times now. Each time, Solway Firth has left me absolutely breathless. The lyrics on this record are fantastic, the vocals on this song are just from some other place entirely. Best rock/metal song of the year, for me, from the ones I've heard.



Solway Firth is by far my favorite song on the new record. Followed by birth of the cruel; mainly because it sounds a lot like something Alice In Chains would have done on (black gives way to blue, at least the verses). Nero forte, orphan, critical darling, liars funeral are all pretty solid. 

I also agree that there is A LOT of filler material pushing it to just over an hour long, which is just filler for the sake of being filler. If they cut out some of the filler the record would’ve been far better off IMO.


----------



## protest (Aug 12, 2019)

I feel like I'm missing something because several people have said this... the filler songs are literally not even 4 minutes in total.


----------



## SeaBeast (Aug 12, 2019)

Absolutely loving the new record. The best moment for me has got to be Nero Forte into Critical Darling. Corey's flow is on point, and I think this is probably his best work since Iowa, or at least on par with Vol. 3. Instrumentally it pulls you in and hits you in the face. I don't have much negative to say except I agree that the interludes are a bit necessary. 

Best song has gotta be Critical Darling.


----------



## fps (Aug 12, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> Solway Firth is by far my favorite song on the new record. Followed by birth of the cruel; mainly because it sounds a lot like something Alice In Chains would have done on (black gives way to blue, at least the verses). Nero forte, orphan, critical darling, liars funeral are all pretty solid.
> 
> I also agree that there is A LOT of filler material pushing it to just over an hour long, which is just filler for the sake of being filler. If they cut out some of the filler the record would’ve been far better off IMO.



Yeah Birth has really grown on me, anything Chains-y and I'm down. I remain really disappointed in Red Flag, it comes at a key point in the track listing, and they made a big deal of only picking songs that were right for the total experience. It's not a good track!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 12, 2019)

fps said:


> Yeah Birth has really grown on me, anything Chains-y and I'm down. I remain really disappointed in Red Flag, it comes at a key point in the track listing, and they made a big deal of only picking songs that were right for the total experience. It's not a good track!



Birth of the Cruel is my second favorite track, right after Solway Firth. I don't get the Red Flag hate though...I like it better than Nero Forte, that's for sure. Nero Forte is good...until that chorus hits. Totally ruins it for me.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 12, 2019)

fps said:


> Yeah Birth has really grown on me, anything Chains-y and I'm down. I remain really disappointed in Red Flag, it comes at a key point in the track listing, and they made a big deal of only picking songs that were right for the total experience. It's not a good track!



I don't think Red Flag is a bad track, but it is kind of derivative of the Slipknot sound. Like, paint by numbers Slipknot. I swear I've heard those riffs/drum beats a hundred times in the past from Slipknot. I don't skip it, but it adds nothing new or exciting.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 12, 2019)

I kinda think a lot of it sounds between the first one and Iowa. All the scratching and samples and weird stuff from the first one, almost the aggression of Iowa.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 12, 2019)

fps said:


> Yeah Birth has really grown on me, anything Chains-y and I'm down. I remain really disappointed in Red Flag, it comes at a key point in the track listing, and they made a big deal of only picking songs that were right for the total experience. It's not a good track!



Red flag is alright. I’d prefer it over the interludes that’s for sure. 

And ya the interludes may not be super long but I feel like they’re just kind of unnecessary and are just the equivalent of bloatware on a new computer. Like “hey our new album is 14 tracks long but 4-5 of them are just there and hold no substance.”


----------



## fps (Aug 12, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> Red flag is alright. I’d prefer it over the interludes that’s for sure.
> 
> And ya the interludes may not be super long but I feel like they’re just kind of unnecessary and are just the equivalent of bloatware on a new computer. Like “hey our new album is 14 tracks long but 4-5 of them are just there and hold no substance.”



It shoulda been 7 tracks and 80 minutes. That's how you do an album.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 12, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> this entirely makes sense as to why I consider Slipknot a bit of a guilty pleasure as a metal head.



I totally relate to this - I always thought Slipknot were just a quite generic metal band that got big because of their masks. But then I gave them a proper chance and really really like this new album. I always liked Corey's vocals for some reson though.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 13, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> You ever see this video?




Sorry, double post, but yeah, I think I have seen that before. Tight af, no question about it. So I don't know, there must've been something wrong with my ears back then


----------



## jwoods986 (Aug 13, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup that one. It's sick.



I believe it's "sandblasted" to get that way. Sweetwater sells some Strats like that.

Edit - I guess a Tele now also https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...d-telecaster-sweetwater-exclusive-daphne-blue

He used that Jazzmaster in the lessons for .5 songs, and many people asked if it would become a production model. But apparently, they used some ultra rare wood for his and wouldn't be able to mass produce it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 13, 2019)

Well, I've had some time to listen and digest and I just can't see any upsides to this album, I think it's a load of crap. Boring, bland Slipknot by numbers. Sure, Mick got hopped up on substances and stabbed his hillbilly brother and Shawn's daughter died, but the aggression just feels so phoned-in. The album is too long and even the "best" songs don't match the level of the worst songs on Iowa or S/T.

I can't blame them for dropping off in quality, no band in metal that I can think of has consistently delivered, they all tail off eventually. The difference with Slipknot I suppose is that they dropped off hard about a quarter of the way through their career and they've been carrying on as zombie Slipknot ever since.

Some of the discussion in this thread does make me look back at Nu Metal and wonder if we knew how good we had it at the time, there were a lot of absolute bangers back in that era. The riffs and song structures were simplistic but I can't help that the resultant pendulum swing towards techy music in the decade that followed really set us up for some boring music and sterile production techniques.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 13, 2019)

jwoods986 said:


> I believe it's "sandblasted" to get that way. Sweetwater sells some Strats like that.
> 
> Edit - I guess a Tele now also https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...d-telecaster-sweetwater-exclusive-daphne-blue
> 
> He used that Jazzmaster in the lessons for .5 songs, and many people asked if it would become a production model. But apparently, they used some ultra rare wood for his and wouldn't be able to mass produce it.


They didn't use any rare wood, it's just a piece of ash  That's some bullshit they said because they wanted to keep it limited and drive up demand for them or because they think it's too much work to do regularly.
sandblasting and ceruse are just different methods to achieve basically the same aesthetics. Both involve keeping the grain open and then backfilling it.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 13, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Well, I've had some time to listen and digest and I just can't see any upsides to this album, I think it's a load of crap. Boring, bland Slipknot by numbers. Sure, Mick got hopped up on substances and stabbed his hillbilly brother and Shawn's daughter died, but the aggression just feels so phoned-in. The album is too long and even the "best" songs don't match the level of the worst songs on Iowa or S/T.
> 
> I can't blame them for dropping off in quality, no band in metal that I can think of has consistently delivered, they all tail off eventually. The difference with Slipknot I suppose is that they dropped off hard about a quarter of the way through their career and they've been carrying on as zombie Slipknot ever since.
> 
> Some of the discussion in this thread does make me look back at Nu Metal and wonder if we knew how good we had it at the time, there were a lot of absolute bangers back in that era. The riffs and song structures were simplistic but I can't help that the resultant pendulum swing towards techy music in the decade that followed really set us up for some boring music and sterile production techniques.



I mean, they were a bunch of doped up angsty kids (I'm old; early-mid twenties are kids to me, shut up, get off my lawn) back in the day, so the aggression was way more... real? Authentic? I dunno the word, but I know it felt way more rough in part because Corey was going balls out and destroying his voice in the st/iowa era. They've grown up, and the music is clearly different now. I don't mind that, but what I do long for is the old production. The drums on self titled are so fucking brutal and raw sounding. Everything past Iowa was super heavily produced, and it sounded like shit up until .5, imo. Way too digital... the drums were no longer raw, but super plastic, clicky, and artificial sounding. .5, and this new album are a step up, imo, but it still stinks of modern production and I kinda hate it. I think if they went back to older recording methods, vol 3 and onwards would sound HEAPS better. 

That's not even a slipknot problem though. Most modern tunes just sound so absolutely digital. In some rare cases it works (not a huge fan, but I think it fits Periphery.) Going back to tool, it's even in that song. Everything sounds so friggin sterile. There's just a lack of room or something. 

The thing I miss most about the music from the nineties is that it was the final instance of when recorded music sounded "real." I like a lot of modern music, but can't help but feel it would sound better recorded the old fashioned way.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 13, 2019)

You can get away with a lot sloppier recordings if your production isn't as clear. Sometimes that means more energy, and sometimes it means you end up burying elements to cover up poor performances. 100% agree most stuff after self-titled feels like pretend angst.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 13, 2019)

The more I listen, the more this album is growing on me and I'm realizing I just need to get over the fact that the guitar work is a bit simplified from the last few albums. Also, Not Long For This World really is now one of my favorite Slipknot songs, and I feel like it would have made a better track to close the album than Solway Firth.


----------



## jwoods986 (Aug 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> They didn't use any rare wood, it's just a piece of ash  That's some bullshit they said because they wanted to keep it limited and drive up demand for them or because they think it's too much work to do regularly.
> sandblasting and ceruse are just different methods to achieve basically the same aesthetics. Both involve keeping the grain open and then backfilling it.



Yes, the Sweetwater sandblasted guitars are ash, and show that sandblasting is something that can be done on a production guitar. 

Jim's actual guitar, like the one here - , was made of some wood that is too rare to use for a production guitar (I think it was some mahogany variant). Obviously, if Fender (or Jim) really wanted to do a run of Jim Root Sandblasted Jazzmasters, they could just use ash instead.

I used to think I wanted one, until I saw that white Jazzmaster a few pages back. I'm hoping that gets made!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 14, 2019)

jwoods986 said:


> Yes, the Sweetwater sandblasted guitars are ash, and show that sandblasting is something that can be done on a production guitar.
> 
> Jim's actual guitar, like the one here - , was made of some wood that is too rare to use for a production guitar (I think it was some mahogany variant). Obviously, if Fender (or Jim) really wanted to do a run of Jim Root Sandblasted Jazzmasters, they could just use ash instead.
> 
> I used to think I wanted one, until I saw that white Jazzmaster a few pages back. I'm hoping that gets made!



mahogany derivatives don't have the open grain structure to really support cerusing/sandblasting ime. I'm pretty positive that's a piece of ash on Root's guitar as well. IF it is mahogany or some derivative then they would have had to impart that texture effect manually instead of letting the grain speak for itself.
That being said, I would absolutely love a production run of Root's sandblasted guitar.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 14, 2019)

In his rig rundown he referred to it as sandblasted mahogany and that they were in talks about a limited run. 

Aesthetically you could easily get away with ash, but that'd turn tone-wood folks off, or fans who want exactly what the artist plays. They'd probably sell decently well regardless, and it'd be super cool to see a limited run.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 14, 2019)

I used to trash on these guys all the time back in the late 90's/early 00's. I don't think it was until All Hope Is Gone that I gave them a fair chance. (I was a Vai/Dream Theater fanboi back then). So far, I dig the new album. It hasn't kicked my ass and gotten me pumped up as much as 5 has/does, but I haven't had the chance to really sit with it in crank it all the way through.

Saw them with LoG a couple years back on the 5: tour and they fucking killed it. Stage show was insane and they sounded killer. Took me a while to realize that all the keg banging and auxiliary percussion does indeed add something to their sound in a unique way, not to mention the stage show. 

Overall, it's pretty damn cool that a band that creates music like this with 9 fuckin' guys has had this much success. I much prefer their newer, more refined stuff to the early years but the production has a lot to do with that. Cory is a beast of a vocalist and he's continuously a walking target for the Blabbermouth trolls to feed on. I dig Weinberg's parts a bit more than I did Jordison's, but that's just personal preference. Haven't found myself loving the shit out of most of the guitar solos. That's not to take away from their skills, they can wipe the floor with me, I just prefer a more Gilmour/Petrucci/Cantrell/Dimebag approach to soloing and hitting the right notes at the right time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 15, 2019)

huh, I saw EMS wheeling him out right at the end of Slipknot's set. I thought he had a heart attack since he was a fat dude, but from how this sounds I'd guess it might have been heat stroke.
https://metalinjection.net/latest-news/a-fan-died-in-the-slipknot-mosh-pit-this-weekend


----------



## pecado (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fps (Aug 16, 2019)

pecado said:


>




I can't get over how jolly the main riff in this song sounds, a real jig of a riff!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 16, 2019)

I was watching the Disasterpieces show the other day, man what a show. I was watching some of their recent live clips and boy, have they gone downhill. No energy at all, not to mention a vastly weaker set list.

Also that stupid tracksuit Corey wears, what is that all about? Sid's mask and headscarf thing looks utterly stupid too. How the mighty have fallen. Slipknot used to have one of the coolest stage shows going, but that was getting on for twenty years ago now, feels like yesterday.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 19, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I was watching the Disasterpieces show the other day, man what a show. I was watching some of their recent live clips and boy, have they gone downhill. No energy at all, not to mention a vastly weaker set list.
> 
> Also that stupid tracksuit Corey wears, what is that all about? Sid's mask and headscarf thing looks utterly stupid too. How the mighty have fallen. Slipknot used to have one of the coolest stage shows going, but that was getting on for twenty years ago now, feels like yesterday.



They've fallen so far they landed on top of the Billboard Top 200 in the US and #1 in multiple other countries and don't even comment on the energy of the recent shows if you haven't been to one. Go to one of the shows and then offer up your criticism.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 19, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> They've fallen so far they landed on top of the Billboard Top 200 in the US and #1 in multiple other countries and don't even comment on the energy of the recent shows if you haven't been to one. Go to one of the shows and then offer up your criticism.



I thought they killed it when I saw them on aug 3. Great show.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 19, 2019)

LOW ENERGY!
SAD!

Shit I've seen more "energy" in this show than I seen from entire bands period.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 19, 2019)

I mean, that was the lowest energy performance I've seen from them in a while. Even during the start of this tour they were way more energetic. I saw them back when IOWA first came out and it was bonkers. At the same time they were in their late 20's and hopped up on drugs n' booze so it makes sense they'd be off the walls.

Still, even this performance looks like it'd be a blast to see. The instrumentation is SUPER on point, and the vocals are the best they've been in a long damn time. Even in the .5 days they weren't this tight. I can't get over how hilariously Chris and Clown say "666" in this performance:



I love it when bands can nail their shit live. Metallica and Korn a great examples. They are hugely on point. Rarely, if ever, a disappointing performance. Especially with metallica, pushing 60 years old and still putting on damn near perfect shows. (jokes about lars and Kirk/Rob's lame little fun ditties aside.)

There's a reason why people still give a shit about Korn and Slipknot these days and most shit from those years is gone. I can't think of much that came out on top of the numetal trend outside of Korn and Slipknot. (I wish there was more, but I'm a whore for numetal so take that how you will. Even Korn and Slipknot don't do exactly what they did before, but they still survived.)


----------



## fps (Aug 20, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> They've fallen so far they landed on top of the Billboard Top 200 in the US and #1 in multiple other countries and don't even comment on the energy of the recent shows if you haven't been to one. Go to one of the shows and then offer up your criticism.



Absolutely. Youtube footage is a terrible way to judge a show, live music is meant to be experienced live. More than that, it's the person watching their screen who is often the issue, as they're utterly not up for the experience - an audience member does more than simply observe.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 20, 2019)

A lot of bands I've seen at festivals put on amazing shows, great sound and really energetic performances but when I check the live stream or videos when I get home it sounds awful and without the experience of being there it looks like a bland performance. Thats one of the reason I've grown to dislike live DVDs, they can sound so thin and come across lifeless but its the complete opposite in the crowd. There is no substitute for being in a crowd surrounded by noise experiencing the band in front of you. 

I can't believe this album is number 1 here in Ireland and topping the charts in so many other countries. It goes to show just how little physical and even digital music is being bought nowadays because of streaming.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 20, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I was watching the Disasterpieces show the other day, man what a show. I was watching some of their recent live clips and boy, have they gone downhill. No energy at all, not to mention a vastly weaker set list.
> 
> Also that stupid tracksuit Corey wears, what is that all about? Sid's mask and headscarf thing looks utterly stupid too. How the mighty have fallen. Slipknot used to have one of the coolest stage shows going, but that was getting on for twenty years ago now, feels like yesterday.



Well they're almost 20 years older now, so it's kinda logical that they're not as insane live anymore. 

And also, disasterpieces is a dvd carefully edited to be as intense as possible booth visually as well as sonically. It's not a livestream, which is what you're comparing it with.


----------



## protest (Aug 20, 2019)

Not sure if this is old news or not, but for the album:

Mick: Signature Jackson/Duncans through an Omega Obsidian and Iridium. Signature Jackson with P90's into a '65 Super Reverb.

Jim: Signature Fenders with EMG's through a custom modded Uberschall and a Mark IIC+

Pretty standard for most of the album, but I wasn't expecting to see Mick using P90's into a Fender, or a Mark IIC+ to be on there.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 20, 2019)

protest said:


> Not sure if this is old news or not, but for the album:
> 
> Mick: Signature Jackson/Duncans through an Omega Obsidian and Iridium. Signature Jackson with P90's into a '65 Super Reverb.
> 
> ...



Yeah for Jim it was his Uber that he used on Vol. 3 and another Uber with the Purple mod. Not sure what that is TBH. The MarkIIC+ was apparently used on old Metallica records.
I think the part with the P-90's was with the fuzz pedal on Spiders maybe?

I would love too see a current rig rundown and see what Jim is using live. Not sure where he stands with Orange these days but his sig amp and cab are discontinued it appears.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 20, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Yeah for Jim it was his Uber that he used on Vol. 3 and another Uber with the Purple mod. Not sure what that is TBH. The MarkIIC+ was apparently used on old Metallica records.
> I think the part with the P-90's was with the fuzz pedal on Spiders maybe?
> 
> I would love too see a current rig rundown and see what Jim is using live. Not sure where he stands with Orange these days but his sig amp and cab are discontinued it appears.



This is some gold info. I'll need to dig into Helix and somehow try to match their sound. As for Orange, I don't think that Jim is with them anymore. Ola (Englund) mentioned something like that in one of the latest videos I believe. But I can be very wrong about that so don't take my word for granted.


----------



## Merrekof (Aug 20, 2019)

JK-PA said:


> I really want to like it, but I just can't get into Slipknot anymore.
> Was already the same with .5 the gray chapter, I don't feel their newer material.


I know what you mean, but Unsainted is awesome. It got me back into listening to Slipknot. It is still too early to say but for now this might be my favourite Slipknot song. And I've been listening to Slipknot since I first heard Left behind, in the early 2000's. Haven't heard the latest song though


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


>




Great performance but holy fuck is the guitar mix mushy.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 20, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Yeah for Jim it was his Uber that he used on Vol. 3 and another Uber with the Purple mod. Not sure what that is TBH. The MarkIIC+ was apparently used on old Metallica records.
> I think the part with the P-90's was with the fuzz pedal on Spiders maybe?
> 
> I would love too see a current rig rundown and see what Jim is using live. Not sure where he stands with Orange these days but his sig amp and cab are discontinued it appears.



Those JR Heads and Cabs were kind of a joke anyway, he never actually used them as far as I can tell. He normally has Rockerverbs and 4x12s whether it was Slipknot or Stone Sour when he plays live. 

Mick was playing Mesa JP-2Cs live on the Gray Chapter tour, wonder if he is using Omegas live now?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 20, 2019)

JD27 said:


> Those JR Heads and Cabs were kind of a joke anyway, he never actually used them as far as I can tell. He normally has Rockerverbs and 4x12s whether it was Slipknot or Stone Sour when he plays live.
> 
> Mick was playing Mesa JP-2Cs live on the Gray Chapter tour, wonder if he is using Omegas live now?



No Jim never used those live. He used Rockerverb 100 heads. Mick is currently using the Omega Iridium and Obsidian heads and Omega cabs in his live rig.


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2019)

JD27 said:


> Those JR Heads and Cabs were kind of a joke anyway, he never actually used them as far as I can tell. He normally has Rockerverbs and 4x12s whether it was Slipknot or Stone Sour when he plays live



I don't think it was ever explicitly implied he was using the sigs live, I thought the idea of the JR branding was to basically imply it was a Rockerverb lunchbox without calling it a RockerTerror or some other terrible name.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 20, 2019)

Mprinsje said:


> And also, disasterpieces is a dvd carefully edited to be as intense as possible booth visually as well as sonically. It's not a livestream, which is what you're comparing it with.



Diasterpieces is more like a movie, its so well edited and crafted giving the band a larger than life appearance. It does capture the intensity of the shows I've been to so I don't mind the exaggeration.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 20, 2019)

Mprinsje said:


> Well they're almost 20 years older now, so it's kinda logical that they're not as insane live anymore.
> 
> And also, disasterpieces is a dvd carefully edited to be as intense as possible booth visually as well as sonically. It's not a livestream, which is what you're comparing it with.



I saw them live around the time that DVD came out and it was a pretty accurate representation of the live show. I mean, it's got editing to make it more interesting than just a static shot, but that show was fucking mean in person and on DVD. 

The vast majority of the live streams of their recent stuff has been pretty damn hectic as well. The new guy is fucking bananas, Sid is the same old Sid, and clown does his creepy meandering around the stage like usual. I just got done watching a video where new guy was at Sid's turntables, Sid was at Clown's drums, and clown was doing something down in front. V-Man is also mobile. It's great seeing everyone who can afford it moving around so much. 

My only point with my last post was even with what appeared to be a relatively low energy performance for them, they nail their shit down and performed their music damn perfectly. If you like the band and it's music, I absolutely recommend buying tickets if they swing by wherever you are. (This goes for everyone.) You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 20, 2019)

Haven't seen them since Volume 3, but couldn't make the recent show.

That Volume 3 show was pretty killer, though. Dillinger Escape Plan and Unearth opened. I'm really glad I got a chance to see Dillinger, and Unearth was badass, too. Slipknot played without Jim, who (I think) had broken his arm or wrist skateboarding. Corey said something like that, anyway.

A few years before that, I saw them when their dumb feud with Limp Bizkit was going on. Corey was ranting about shitty people or something, and goes, "Guys, a Chocolate Starfish is an asshole. Look it up."


----------



## Kaura (Aug 20, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Haven't seen them since Volume 3, but couldn't make the recent show.
> 
> That Volume 3 show was pretty killer, though. Dillinger Escape Plan and Unearth opened. I'm really glad I got a chance to see Dillinger, and Unearth was badass, too. Slipknot played without Jim, who (I think) had broken his arm or wrist skateboarding. Corey said something like that, anyway.
> 
> A few years before that, I saw them when their dumb feud with Limp Bizkit was going on. Corey was ranting about shitty people or something, and goes, "Guys, a Chocolate Starfish is an asshole. Look it up."



Lol. I remember Corey also talking shit about Korn (supposedly). Something about only hating their 2nd or 3rd album more specifically. It's funny since they've been collaborating many times ever since.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 20, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Lol. I remember Corey also talking shit about Korn (supposedly). Something about only hating their 2nd or 3rd album more specifically. It's funny since they've been collaborating many times ever since.



Sid talked about the LB feud on Jasta recently. Said people still talk to him like it's going on. He then talked about being friends with the guys in LB, and how he frequently fills in for DJ Lethal. Thought that was funny.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 20, 2019)

protest said:


> Not sure if this is old news or not, but for the album:
> 
> Mick: Signature Jackson/Duncans through an Omega Obsidian and Iridium. Signature Jackson with P90's into a '65 Super Reverb.
> 
> ...



I'm very surprised Jim didn't use any Orange amps.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 20, 2019)

Randy said:


> I don't think it was ever explicitly implied he was using the sigs live, I thought the idea of the JR branding was to basically imply it was a Rockerverb lunchbox without calling it a RockerTerror or some other terrible name.



I vaguely remember him saying in the promo vids for his amps that it was more geared towards the fans who wanted his sound but didn't have the budget for a full orange stack. Which is understandable I think.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 21, 2019)

Randy said:


> I don't think it was ever explicitly implied he was using the sigs live, I thought the idea of the JR branding was to basically imply it was a Rockerverb lunchbox without calling it a RockerTerror or some other terrible name.



I think so. Also meant to be affordable for his fans, just like the Mexico-made guitars at a reasonable price.

I cranked that JR mini amp through the matching (I think - black one?) orange 2x12, with an EMG81-equipped guitar, and it sounded fucking badass. And I don't usually like Orange.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 21, 2019)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Well, I've had some time to listen and digest and I just can't see any upsides to this album, I think it's a load of crap. Boring, bland Slipknot by numbers. Sure, Mick got hopped up on substances and stabbed his hillbilly brother and Shawn's daughter died, but the aggression just feels so phoned-in. The album is too long and even the "best" songs don't match the level of the worst songs on Iowa or S/T.
> 
> I can't blame them for dropping off in quality, no band in metal that I can think of has consistently delivered, they all tail off eventually. The difference with Slipknot I suppose is that they dropped off hard about a quarter of the way through their career and they've been carrying on as zombie Slipknot ever since.
> 
> Some of the discussion in this thread does make me look back at Nu Metal and wonder if we knew how good we had it at the time, there were a lot of absolute bangers back in that era. The riffs and song structures were simplistic but I can't help that the resultant pendulum swing towards techy music in the decade that followed really set us up for some boring music and sterile production techniques.



You really think so? I do know what you mean about "phoned in" aggression. But at the same time, if you crank this on some good speakers and watch the video... if this doesn't get you pumped up, you're probably dead


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 21, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> You really think so? I do know what you mean about "phoned in" aggression. But at the same time, if you crank this on some good speakers and watch the video... if this doesn't get you pumped up, you're probably dead




Easily the hypest song on the album (IMO). This was the song that got me hype for the album. Every time it pops on shuffle I kinda lose my mind


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2019)

Mprinsje said:


> I vaguely remember him saying in the promo vids for his amps that it was more geared towards the fans who wanted his sound but didn't have the budget for a full orange stack. Which is understandable I think.



Yeah, it killed two birds with one stone. Gave Orange a reason to release a proper Rockerverb-voiced Mini-Terror amp, and also release something to please the Slipknot fans.


----------



## fps (Aug 21, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> Easily the hypest song on the album (IMO). This was the song that got me hype for the album. Every time it pops on shuffle I kinda lose my mind



The passion in the performances from the whole band, but Corey in particular, are astounding on this song. He's really tapped into something very deep and made it open for everyone to see. Really incredible performance.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 21, 2019)

A bunch of bands I really like have released live versions of entire albums semi-recently. I'd love it if Slipknot did that with this album.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 21, 2019)

I thought I read somewhere that they taped the Iowa State Fair performance for a possible live CD/DVD release?


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 22, 2019)

fps said:


> The passion in the performances from the whole band, but Corey in particular, are astounding on this song. He's really tapped into something very deep and made it open for everyone to see. Really incredible performance.



Though at the same time, "I don't need you to understand me" etc. - but he constantly posts on social media about his family, his holidays, political views etc. There's a whole meme about "what does Corey Taylor think about it?" because he's so outspoken about everything. So although I agree about the performance being good, it's quite funny that the subject matter and reality don't align at all.


----------



## fps (Aug 22, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Though at the same time, "I don't need you to understand me" etc. - but he constantly posts on social media about his family, his holidays, political views etc. There's a whole meme about "what does Corey Taylor think about it?" because he's so outspoken about everything. So although I agree about the performance being good, it's quite funny that the subject matter and reality don't align at all.



The "you" in each case may be different....


----------



## protest (Aug 22, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Though at the same time, "I don't need you to understand me" etc. - but he constantly posts on social media about his family, his holidays, political views etc. There's a whole meme about "what does Corey Taylor think about it?" because he's so outspoken about everything. So although I agree about the performance being good, it's quite funny that the subject matter and reality don't align at all.



I'm pretty sure the "you" in most of the songs is his ex wife. I was reading a review/interview before it came out and it mentioned that the album is almost exclusively about her, their marriage/divorce, and Corey's depression following their split.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 22, 2019)

protest said:


> I'm pretty sure the "you" in most of the songs is his ex wife. I was reading a review/interview before it came out and it mentioned that the album is almost exclusively about her, their marriage/divorce, and Corey's depression following their split.



Yeah I think at least 85-90% of the album is Corey reflecting on his divorce and depression. I think he went to another level writing lyrics for this record and they might be some of his best yet.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 23, 2019)

protest said:


> I'm pretty sure the "you" in most of the songs is his ex wife. I was reading a review/interview before it came out and it mentioned that the album is almost exclusively about her, their marriage/divorce, and Corey's depression following their split.





Apex1rg7x said:


> Yeah I think at least 85-90% of the album is Corey reflecting on his divorce and depression. I think he went to another level writing lyrics for this record and they might be some of his best yet.



Ah, interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.metalsucks.net/2019/08/28/comedian-gilbert-gottfried-i-am-tortilla-man/

It was Gilbert goddamn Gottfried all along!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 28, 2019)

h


Ralyks said:


> https://www.metalsucks.net/2019/08/28/comedian-gilbert-gottfried-i-am-tortilla-man/
> 
> It was Gilbert goddamn Gottfried all along!


goddammit i want this to be true.


----------



## couverdure (Sep 3, 2019)

All of his live guitars are his MIM models except for the sandblasted Jazzmaster and two Floyd-equipped ones (a Jazzmaster and Strat), and loaded with his signature EMG set, which are passive pickups with an active EQ, similar to the EMG ALX or the SD Gus G Blackouts. He's still with Orange but he also has some Friedman amps in his rig as well.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2019)

couverdure said:


> All of his live guitars are his MIM models except for the sandblasted Jazzmaster and two Floyd-equipped ones (a Jazzmaster and Strat), and loaded with his signature EMG set, which are passive pickups with an active EQ, similar to the EMG ALX or the SD Gus G Blackouts. He's still with Orange but he also has some Friedman amps in his rig as well.




That Floyd'ed Jazzmaster.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 4, 2019)

Watched a bunch of that and he seems like such a down to earth dude. Was cool hearing him both talk about not being a gear head, but then having some pretty gear head opinions on guitars/gear, lol.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 4, 2019)

A new signature Orange head might be cool.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 4, 2019)

couverdure said:


> All of his live guitars are his MIM models except for the sandblasted Jazzmaster and two Floyd-equipped ones (a Jazzmaster and Strat), and loaded with his signature EMG set, which are passive pickups with an active EQ, similar to the EMG ALX or the SD Gus G Blackouts. He's still with Orange but he also has some Friedman amps in his rig as well.




His Strat's and Jazzmaster's are all US made. The Tele is the only one that is Mexican made. But either way, he plays the guitars off the rack that we can all purchase so that's cool.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 4, 2019)

JD27 said:


> A new signature Orange head might be cool.


Yeah but I would be curious as to what they would do with it. I mean he's usually straight into his RV live and there's not much you can or need to do to that rig. The Terror sig he had was the most logical thing IMO and now they discontinued it but yeah, I'm curious to see what they come up with.


----------

